# Self defense tools and weapons



## dillonmcgee

As an uber driver you let strangers into your car so the chances of coming across someone who is a threat is much higher than normal- this is still the x <.01% of the pax you pick up but its still your health or life.
weapon / tool ideas 

A inside facing dash cam will be worth its weight in gold if you ever need to use this

Stun gun
pros
+ non lethal
+cheap
+ no training required
+ Fully uber and law legal
+ highly intimidating by sound 
+ no collateral damage chance- to car or innocents 
+ rechargeable and always testable to be working 
+ somewhat good against numbers

cons
- wont stop the super drug crazy/ can fail
- Short post stun duration / they can get back up

pepper Sprays
+ non lethal
+cheap
+ no training required
+ Fully uber and law legal
+intimidating
+long lasting stun disable effect 
+good against numbers
con
-collateral damage likely - especially to other people in car including self 
-needs to be replaced after use or several tests 


Gun
+Maximum stopping power
+full intimidation 
+law legal if done properly 
+good against numbers

-uber illegal- deactivation ?
-lethal
-very very high collateral damage 
- highest legal risk
-training required or should be

Bat / mag light / melee
+ non lethal
+cheap
+ no training required
+ Fully uber and law legal
+intimidating
+can stun attacker

-physical strength needed
-hard to use fully in a small car area 
-can be blocked 
-not good against numbers
- medium colateral damage chance


any other thoughts ? what do you carry ?
i carry 56mill volt stun gun and maybe sprays


----------



## Firstime

During the day most of my pax are in the 19-23 age range so I don't feel I need it during the day. However when I spread my wings and fly to the city I will definitely be bringing mace and possibly a tazer.


----------



## bluedogz

Never carry any weapon you haven't experienced the effects of.
Be prepared to flee, not fight.
"Good against numbers"? Unless you are Jackie Chan, see above.


----------



## Bill Collector

6D cells Maglite.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

i use a Shokotan knuckle punch








pros
+me

cons
- fear the Shokotan knuckle punch


----------



## tohunt4me

dillonmcgee said:


> As an uber driver you let strangers into your car so the chances of coming across someone who is a threat is much higher than normal- this is still the x <.01% of the pax you pick up but its still your health or life.
> weapon / tool ideas
> 
> A inside facing dash cam will be worth its weight in gold if you ever need to use this
> 
> Stun gun
> pros
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> + highly intimidating by sound
> + no collateral damage chance- to car or innocents
> + rechargeable and always testable to be working
> + somewhat good against numbers
> 
> cons
> - wont stop the super drug crazy/ can fail
> - Short post stun duration / they can get back up
> 
> pepper Sprays
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> +intimidating
> +long lasting stun disable effect
> +good against numbers
> con
> -collateral damage likely - especially to other people in car including self
> -needs to be replaced after use or several tests
> 
> Gun
> +Maximum stopping power
> +full intimidation
> +law legal if done properly
> +good against numbers
> 
> -uber illegal- deactivation ?
> -lethal
> -very very high collateral damage
> - highest legal risk
> -training required or should be
> 
> Bat / mag light / melee
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> +intimidating
> +can stun attacker
> 
> -physical strength needed
> -hard to use fully in a small car area
> -can be blocked
> -not good against numbers
> - medium colateral damage chance
> 
> any other thoughts ? what do you carry ?
> i carry 56mill volt stun gun and maybe sprays


Whenever you carry a weapon into a fight, realize it may be taken away and used on you.

A contact stun gun is useful, but you have to get close.( if your assailant is strangling you , you have the option to taze yourself or him ,you will both feel it) a dart stun gun can miss.( may fry your cars computer,then you get to spend MORE time with someone who realizes you just tried to taze them)

Tear gas/ pepper spray is not nice inside a car.
Imagine blinding someone with mace,then they stumble into busy highway and become hamburger meat.
The prosecuting attorney will hand pictures out to the jury . . .
( probably before lunch)

Guns do strange things. Especially bullets.if you miss, bullets may kill sleeping children in their beds.
Get a laser sight.
Ever try to draw a bead on something moving in the dark at night ? Can you see your front gun sight even ?
Bats cause damage.mostly to your car if you swing it inside.
One good bat to the face can cause $90,000.00 plus facial reconstruction surgery.all those face bones do come apart.

P.S. I always wear steel toe cowboy boots.good in the shipyards.the narrow toe designed to quickly penetrate stirrups when mounting a horse,were good for climbing steel walls and structures,smallest cracks can gain foothold.
They can also penetrate rib cages.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

I am licensed to carry a firearm, and I do so. Recently I haven't because I won't be able to take New York trips if armed, but if it looks like those trips aren't in the cards I will. With my luck, I'll be carrying and have to turn down a 3x surge trip to JFK. 

The only time anyone would find out I have it is if someone is trying to kill me, and in that case I don't give a flying rat's ass if Uber or anyone else has a problem with it.

If you don't carry and are considering using pepper spray, remember that you are going to have to remain in the car and drive the hell out of there and the spray may affect you, so use it sparingly.


----------



## python134r

Buy a reconditioned Taser, works great. Once stunned use a Louisville slugger, golf club...etc.


----------



## dillonmcgee

yea good points mainly why i carry a stun gun - it wont kill me if they steal it- i dont see how i could accidentally hit chill guy next to the drunk asshole 

and the attacker will most likely be some drunk moron who doesn't need deadly force used.


----------



## wk1102

dillonmcgee said:


> As an uber driver you let strangers into your car so the chances of coming across someone who is a threat is much higher than normal- this is still the x <.01% of the pax you pick up but its still your health or life.
> weapon / tool ideas
> 
> A inside facing dash cam will be worth its weight in gold if you ever need to use this
> 
> Stun gun
> pros
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> + highly intimidating by sound
> + no collateral damage chance- to car or innocents
> + rechargeable and always testable to be working
> + somewhat good against numbers
> 
> cons
> - wont stop the super drug crazy/ can fail
> - Short post stun duration / they can get back up
> 
> pepper Sprays
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> +intimidating
> +long lasting stun disable effect
> +good against numbers
> con
> -collateral damage likely - especially to other people in car including self
> -needs to be replaced after use or several tests
> 
> Gun
> +Maximum stopping power
> +full intimidation
> +law legal if done properly
> +good against numbers
> 
> -uber illegal- deactivation ?
> -lethal
> -very very high collateral damage
> - highest legal risk
> -training required or should be
> 
> Bat / mag light / melee
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> +intimidating
> +can stun attacker
> 
> -physical strength needed
> -hard to use fully in a small car area
> -can be blocked
> -not good against numbers
> - medium colateral damage chance
> 
> any other thoughts ? what do you carry ?
> i carry 56mill volt stun gun and maybe sprays


In a different lifetime I was a manager in a grocery store. There was a group cashing counterfeit payroll checks and they had gotten us 3 times as well as every other store that cashed payroll checks in the area. This was shortly before the pc and computer networking. It would take a week -3 weeks for a check to come back to the store as insf or counterfeit.

When they came in again, I was called. We called the police and tried to stall tjem. They caught on and ran out the door. I followed to try to get a description of their car and a plate number. On the sidewalk just outside the exit door a look out grabbed me around the neck from behind and hit me with a hand held tazer, 3 times. I don't know the specs on the one that was used on me, but it did not incapacitate me. It stunned me for maybe a second/second and a half then adrenaline took over and I chased the guy for about 100 yards. I was on his ass, just a few yards behind him and gaining.

I was much younger, in much better shape and definitely quicker then. The stun gun didn't stop me. I know it wouldn't give me enough time to get away now if I used one on someone attacking me.

What did stop me from chasing this guy? He got to the car his crew were in, He dove in the backseat of the car, the front passenger door opened and a BIG silver revolver appeared. I went from full sprint to stop in record time and they drove off.

Again I don't know if anything about tazers, stun guns , amps, volts, ohms OR watts... I just know that when one was used on me, it just pissed me off more than anything. I personally wouldn't rely on one.


----------



## bluedogz

bluedogz said:


> Never carry any weapon you haven't experienced the effects of.


That's why I say this. Not saying you have to shoot yourself to know you don't want to be shot, but if you don't know what your pepper spray feels like it's just as likely to incapacitate YOU instead of your attacker.

Someone above nailed it- NEVER carry a weapon you're not prepared to have taken away.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

If you spend more time thinking about needing a weapon than actual scenarios, training and practice then this job is not for you. You'll end up dead, injured, arrested or sued before your theory pans out.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

bluedogz said:


> Someone above nailed it- NEVER carry a weapon you're not prepared to have taken away.


That would be any weapon. I am absolutely unprepared for having my gun taken away, and so is everyone else. That's one of the reasons why you don't reveal it until you are ready to shoot it.

Concealed carry is a privilege of civilians that gives them the advantage of surprise against an attacker. Remember that if you are attacked, the attacker doesn't think you have a gun. He would be attacking somebody else if he did.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> That would be any weapon. I am absolutely unprepared for having my gun taken away, and so is everyone else. That's one of the reasons why you don't reveal it until you are ready to shoot it.
> 
> Concealed carry is a privilege of civilians that gives them the advantage of surprise against an attacker. Remember that if you are attacked, the attacker doesn't think you have a gun. He would be attacking somebody else if he did.


Don't confuse concealed with surprise and an advantage. You are driving, with someone behind you. If you really feel the need to take out a gun you can imagine how much more the person will be, who does have the advantage over you. The pax is pissed and not driving. You only take out a gun when you use it. Do not take out a gun and figure out if you will use it.  When you take out a gun you plan on killing someone.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

5 Star Guy said:


> Don't confuse concealed with surprise and an advantage. You are driving, with someone behind you. If you really feel the need to take out a gun you can imagine how much more the person will be, who does have the advantage over you. The pax is pissed and not driving. You only take out a gun when you use it. Do not take out a gun and figure out if you will use it.  When you take out a gun you plan on killing someone.


Absolutely correct, and if someone is behind you in a car you are in a very disadvantageous position to shoot, and you never want to have to draw against the drop if he also has a gun. Due to the way you're going to have to shoot you are also probably going to get permanent hearing damage. I wouldn't shoot a person behind me until I felt the knife going in. I'd consider crashing the car first, because then he knows he can't drive away and had better start running.

Usually a criminal doesn't want to shoot, because he knows the chances of him being seriously pursued, caught, and then shot during the arrest go way up once he's fired a weapon.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Absolutely correct, and if someone is behind you in a car you are in a very disadvantageous position to shoot, and you never want to have to draw against the drop if he also has a gun. Due to the way you're going to have to shoot you are also probably going to get permanent hearing damage. I wouldn't shoot a person behind me until I felt the knife going in. I'd consider crashing the car first, because then he knows he can't drive away and had better start running.
> 
> Usually a criminal doesn't want to shoot, because he knows the chances of him being seriously pursued, caught, and then shot during the arrest go way up once he's fired a weapon.


Best bet is to take your keys and get out of your car. Call 911 so they can handle it. You will definitely need back up if you think the situation is that bad.


----------



## tohunt4me

5 Star Guy said:


> Best bet is to take your keys and get out of your car. Call 911 so they can handle it. You will definitely need back up if you think the situation is that bad.


Keys protruding from a clenched fist makes a nasty weapon.keys sticking out between knuckles make many small punctures,and don't feel very good.


----------



## Fireguy50

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> If you are considering using pepper spray, remember that you are going to have to remain in the car and drive the hell out of there and the spray may affect you, so use it sparingly.


YES, (mediocre paramedic here)
We always laughed at the office that would transport the suspect. The fumes would be in the car and he basically maced himself.

Best treatment is Johnson & Johnson baby shampoo in a spray bottle. But it's still terrible.

Always a terrible idea, there's no unwind, everybody gets maced!


----------



## Fireguy50

5 Star Guy said:


> Best bet is to take your keys and get out of your car. Call 911 so they can handle it. You will definitely need back up if you think the situation is that bad.


ABSOLUTELY!
And don't be afraid to call earlier than you think is necessary.

LEARN YOUR LOCAL NON EMERGENCY NUMBER!
Calling 911 locks up your phone to emergency dispatch through the cell tower.
Most times it's easier to call the 7 digit number and explain your location and situation.

911 locks up the Uber app and your screwed if you need data signals


----------



## Fireguy50

This whole thread is ridiculous.
If you need weapons (which is against Uber policy) find a different profession/hobbies. It's not worth volunteering as a contactor, we're not even employees with benefits!


----------



## Beur

Check out it the SafeTrek app as well. Nice panic button app, after you remove your thumb you have 10 secs to put in a code, if you don't they start tracking your location and alerting the police. Best $29 per year I've spent.

If you get that feeling trigger it and let the pros do the rest. 

Had to use it last weekend at an event for my real job, dude was bothering one of the celebs to the point he laid hands on her breasts, saw it happened hit the panic button and walked up to try to defuse him with security in tow.


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> This whole thread is ridiculous.
> If you need weapons (which is against Uber policy) find a different profession/hobbies. It's not worth volunteering as a contactor, we're not even employees with benefits!


What's ridiculous is NOT protecting yourself. I don't even drive any more and I still carry protection.

Stun guns are useless. Unless its a taser don't bother with it.

First and foremost you need training on whatever you carry. I don't care if the law doesn't require it GET IT. If you can't be bothered to get instruction on how to use a defensive weapon you have no business carrying it. You're a hazard.

In order of escalating use: dash camera, cellphone, pepper spray, knife, gun.

You can put a taser in there as well but their expensive. It would fit in before knife.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Fireguy50 said:


> ABSOLUTELY!
> And don't be afraid to call earlier than you think is necessary.
> 
> LEARN YOUR LOCAL NON EMERGENCY NUMBER!
> Calling 911 locks up your phone to emergency dispatch through the cell tower.
> Most times it's easier to call the 7 digit number and explain your location and situation.
> 
> 911 locks up the Uber app and your screwed if you need data signals


That's a good point, I'm debating if that's a good idea though. I think around here they would transfer you to 911 in which case you're getting a delayed response. I've called 911 in my car fairly often recently, accidents, drunk driver, a bicyclist on the highway, car broken down on the right lane, not the shoulder, and the State Trooper would figure out where you are and transfer you to the local barracks who could respond faster. Sometimes I've been transferred two or three times and would have to explain everything all over again.  I'm like good thing I don't have a violent pax behind me right now.


----------



## FAC

I believe as a female drive I need something to protect myself. Especially after an incident I had on Friday with four drunk guys propositioning me the whole ride with explicit details of what they want to do to me sexually as a tip. I didn't feel like I was in danger. They were harmless drunk horny assholes. But if the occasion would arise that a pax was intent on harming me I'd need something.

After reading the list and comments, the only thing that made sense is pepper spray. I have it close by in drivers door pocket. I realize if I spray it I get it too. But it could potentially delay any violent attack until I can call 911. I have an older car without Bluetooth so I have a Bluetooth kit. What I like about my setup is it has two speed dials. Only programmed one for 911. All I have to do is press the button.

I also like the idea of the SafeTrek idra. I'm going to look into that. 


Beur said:


> Check out it the SafeTrek app as well. Nice panic button app, after you remove your thumb you have 10 secs to put in a code, if you don't they start tracking your location and alerting the police. Best $29 per year I've spent.
> 
> If you get that feeling trigger it and let the pros do the rest.
> 
> Had to use it last weekend at an event for my real job, dude was bothering one of the celebs to the point he laid hands on her breasts, saw it happened hit the panic button and walked up to try to defuse him with security in tow.


All the other options like guns or knives or violence not an option for me. I couldn't ever pull a trigger on another human. Don't know how to fight. Any weapons I would have would be used against me. But one of the best weapons I do have is intuition. If the pax pickup is in a dangerous part of town, or if the pax is freaky looking and I get a gut feeling not to take the ride I won't. I also drive with a service dog. Although she is a cute lovable Westie and is also a therapy dog. If anyone harms me, even yells at me, she gets in defensive mode. Don't think she will bite a pax but would give a mean growl.


----------



## Fireguy50

If they were propositioning you for sex you should have made that call to police and contacted uber. It's a harsh world for female drivers.
If you don't stand up for the small infractions, then the big problems keep growing.


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> If they were propositioning you for sex you should have made that call to police and contacted uber. It's a harsh world for female drivers.
> If you don't stand up for the small infractions, then the big problems keep growing.


Thanks for the support. I actually started a discussion about the whole ordeal under advice. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/can-you-end-a-ride-early-and-throw-a-pax-out.73026/#post-1004064

This situation I wasn't in danger and didn't need to call the police. But I got some great suggestions like dropping them off at a 7/11. When I get a webcam I'd likely drop them off right when it happens. I won't tolerate being disrespected in my car. But next time it might not be some drunk horny guys but someone intent on acting out. That's why I haven't driven much late night.


----------



## Fireguy50

Propositioning a person for sex is a worse felony than paying a prostitute. It's no joke, trying to convince somebody to be a prostitute is a very serious crime, not just 1 night in jail.


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> Propositioning a person for sex is a worse felony than paying a prostitute. It's no joke, trying to convince somebody to be a prostitute is a very serious crime, not just 1 night in jail.


Fireguy50 I had no idea. I guess I'm just used to assholes propositioning me in bars over the years. But when it happened in my car, I wasn't ok with the disrespect. Thanks for info.


----------



## observer

tohunt4me said:


> Whenever you carry a weapon into a fight, realize it may be taken away and used on you.
> 
> A contact stun gun is useful, but you have to get close.( if your assailant is strangling you , you have the option to taze yourself or him ,you will both feel it) a dart stun gun can miss.( may fry your cars computer,then you get to spend MORE time with someone who realizes you just tried to taze them)
> 
> Tear gas/ pepper spray is not nice inside a car.
> Imagine blinding someone with mace,then they stumble into busy highway and become hamburger meat.
> The prosecuting attorney will hand pictures out to the jury . . .
> ( probably before lunch)
> 
> Guns do strange things. Especially bullets.if you miss, bullets may kill sleeping children in their beds.
> Get a laser sight.
> Ever try to draw a bead on something moving in the dark at night ? Can you see your front gun sight even ?
> Bats cause damage.mostly to your car if you swing it inside.
> One good bat to the face can cause $90,000.00 plus facial reconstruction surgery.all those face bones do come apart.
> 
> P.S. I always wear steel toe cowboy boots.good in the shipyards.the narrow toe designed to quickly penetrate stirrups when mounting a horse,were good for climbing steel walls and structures,smallest cracks can gain foothold.
> They can also penetrate rib cages.


I've heard they are good for killing cockroaches in corners too.


----------



## observer

Bill Collector said:


> 6D cells Maglite.


With a maglite most people would think to aim for the head, body or arms. You should really be aiming for the fingers, break a couple of those and your attacker can't grab anything very easily and is in excruciating pain.


----------



## D Town

FAC said:


> All the other options like guns or knives or violence not an option for me. I couldn't ever pull a trigger on another human. Don't know how to fight. Any weapons I would have would be used against me. But one of the best weapons I do have is intuition. If the pax pickup is in a dangerous part of town, or if the pax is freaky looking and I get a gut feeling not to take the ride I won't. I also drive with a service dog. Although she is a cute lovable Westie and is also a therapy dog. If anyone harms me, even yells at me, she gets in defensive mode. Don't think she will bite a pax but would give a mean growl.


Your Westie is more likely to piss off a would be attacker who will then take it out on the both of you. Its the same reason I tell people not to rely on a cheap stun gun for personal protection. It will only piss off an attacker. If it was a German Shepard that'd be different.

As I tell EVERY woman in my life, if you don't know how to fight LEARN. There are classes you can take - some offered by the local police department - to help you. A quick google search of Denver came back with these:

http://www.taconeconsulting.com/personal-protection/self-defense-training/

http://www.impact-colorado.org/

http://www.safechicks.org/classinformation.html

I'd look into them and sign up even if you stop driving. The better prepared you are to defend yourself the more likely you are to come out of any confrontation alive.


----------



## D Town

observer said:


> With a maglite most people would think to aim for the head, body or arms. You should really be aiming for the fingers, break a couple of those and your attacker can't grab anything very easily and is in excruciating pain.


That depends. If their under the influence they are going to ignore that pain. I've seen it too many times. And hitting something as small and fast moving as a hand with enough force to disable it is hard. Hence why police departments train you to hit large targets - not in the head or spine - such as limbs. Also not effective against people under the influence. Pepper spray, however, IS effective in ending attacks. Was my favorite tool. Don't use it in an enclosed space. Step from your vehicle.


----------



## mattadams

I have often wondered about this as well, as my wife is considering driving for uber and obviously I want her to be safe. 
I was in LA on business, and requested a short uber ride across downtown area. The driver was like, gorgeous... stunning even. Which is great and all, but my mind instantly went ot how does she deal with people who aren't just "polite" to her, who might take complimenting and so forth a little too far? We all knwo the hotties playing bartender with their boobs out to get better tips, but if passengers act up or get handsy, there's a bouncer nearby to show them the door. In a car, it's literally just you and the other person (or in more cases, you and MULTIPLE people). It could be very scary, and I hoped she had at least some basic self-defense skills!


----------



## 5 Star Guy

The point is you don't know these people. One person makes a proposition and his buddy is like that's a good idea and it goes downhill from there, very quickly. All of these scenarios happen very fast like the Taco guy. Don't think pepper spray or wasp, roach spray will do the trick, don't rely on anything to work. Plan on stopping the car and getting out. FAC put 911 on both speed dials. If you can't see from the spray you'll need to push either one, it is that fast. The maglight idea is good when you're in your kitchen and there is nothing else around. You can't really use it behind you and again the pax will simply grab it and use it on you. Anyone that pissed off and violent is not going to wait for you to grab something, they already planned on and are going to attack you. You only grab something after the fact. If you use something before you need to you will be in jail, tossed and sued. When you have a hunch you get them out and you get out. Go grab a screwdriver and practice tomorrow, you'll see you can't even reach the pax when they sit back.


----------



## FAC

5 Star Guy, you make a very valid point! Also in Colorado we have the "make my day law" which allows a homeowner to shoot an intruder. But you better kill him bc a thief who broke into someone's house sued a homeowner in Denver and won because he claimed he broke into the wrong house. Just recently the courts found the make my day law does not extend to cars. Personally I think carrying a gun is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

FAC said:


> Thanks for the support. I actually started a discussion about the whole ordeal under advice.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/can-you-end-a-ride-early-and-throw-a-pax-out.73026/#post-1004064
> 
> This situation I wasn't in danger and didn't need to call the police. But I got some great suggestions like dropping them off at a 7/11. When I get a webcam I'd likely drop them off right when it happens. I won't tolerate being disrespected in my car. But next time it might not be some drunk horny guys but someone intent on acting out. That's why I haven't driven much late night.


I don't blame you, and I feel bad for the lady drivers. Already in my short career I've seen some really shady things.

It's risky for the app to tell and show the passenger who you are when he requests the ride. That way, a freak can just keep calling and cancelling rides until he gets a female, and you know what's next.


----------



## FAC

D Town thank you for the research. Taking such a course is something I thought about but now that I'm a driver I think it's imperative I take the class.


----------



## D Town

5 Star Guy said:


> The point is you don't know these people. One person makes a proposition and his buddy is like that's a good idea and it goes downhill from there, very quickly. All of these scenarios happen very fast like the Taco guy. Don't think pepper spray or wasp, roach spray will do the trick, don't rely on anything to work. Plan on stopping the car and getting out. FAC put 911 on both speed dials. If you can't see from the spray you'll need to push either one, it is that fast. The maglight idea is good when you're in your kitchen and there is nothing else around. You can't really use it behind you and again the pax will simply grab it and use it on you. Anyone that pissed off and violent is not going to wait for you to grab something, they already planned on and are going to attack you. You only grab something after the fact. If you use something before you need to you will be in jail, tossed and sued. When you have a hunch you get them out and you get out. Go grab a screwdriver and practice tomorrow, you'll see you can't even reach the pax when they sit back.





FAC said:


> 5 Star Guy, you make a very valid point! Also in Colorado we have the "make my day law" which allows a homeowner to shoot an intruder. But you better kill him bc a thief who broke into someone's house sued a homeowner in Denver and won because he claimed he broke into the wrong house. Just recently the courts found the make my day law does not extend to cars. Personally I think carrying a gun is just asking for trouble.


Exceedingly happy you're going to look into classes. I'd look hard at this one http://www.impact-colorado.org/about/impact/. It says it includes, "emphasize communication strategies such as verbal deescalation, assertive communication, and boundary-setting skills," That right there could be of more use than any other technique you could ever need. Learning how to get out of a potentially violent situation with your words should be your most practiced skill.

As for the not being able to hit someone behind you that's true of any weapon. If someone attacks you from behind while you're in the drivers seat first thing you need to do is GET OUT. Get out of the car, take the keys and your phone, and create distance. If they don't get out call the cops and keep the car between you and them until they arrive. If they DO get out THAT is when a defensive weapon is going to come in handy. THAT is when you pepper spray them or taser them. A knife comes in handy if they have an arm wrapped around your neck and are choking you out. That is when you don't NEED to reach them in the back seat. Slice open that arm and get away.


----------



## FAC

D Town, I sincerely want to thank you for taking the time to research self defense classes in Denver for me. I touches me that someone I don't know cares so much about my safety. I just reviewed the website and definately going to enroll. Not only will it support me while driving, but I could gain skills to help calm tempers during family get togethers. I'm from an Irish Catholic family who knows how to enjoy their adult beverages and turn into the fighting Irish


----------



## 5 Star Guy

FAC said:


> D Town, I sincerely want to thank you for taking the time to research self defense classes in Denver for me. I touches me that someone I don't know cares so much about my safety. I just reviewed the website and definately going to enroll. Not only will it support me while driving, but I could gain skills to help calm tempers during family get togethers. I'm from an Irish Catholic family who knows how to enjoy their adult beverages and turn into the fighting Irish


Plus the class should be a tax deduction, since you are not an employee.


----------



## insertgenericusername

simpsonsverytall said:


> i use a Shokotan knuckle punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pros
> +me
> 
> cons
> - fear the Shokotan knuckle punch


It looks like you would break the **** out of your hand if you threw a punch like that anywhere near full force


----------



## insertgenericusername

Pepperspray and a pocketknife. **** wit' me!


----------



## insertgenericusername

Fireguy50 said:


> This whole thread is ridiculous.
> If you need weapons (which is against Uber policy) find a different profession/hobbies. It's not worth volunteering as a contactor, we're not even employees with benefits!


Self-defense is something that everybody should always be at least minimally prepared for no matter what they're doing.


----------



## Fireguy50

Here is a rule from a firefighter paramedic (down on his luck) that should translate...

ALWAYS call 911 before using a fire extinguisher. Better to have help coming before you empty the canister and say "of shit I need help" and then make the call after the fire has spread and growing.
So ALWAYS call 911 before you start pretending to be the Karate Kid!


----------



## Fireguy50

insertgenericusername said:


> Self-defense is something that everybody should always be at least minimally prepared for no matter what they're doing.


I agree prepare for war, plan for peace.
But I think phone technology apps and security cameras are better than preparing for a fight. Especially when we're just Uber contractors with zero benefits or backup from corporate.


----------



## Cou-ber

Fog horn and wasp spray and Jedi mind tricks. Karate chop to the Adam's Apple. Car horn and panic button. Pent up rage. Sometimes PMS.


----------



## Richard Cranium

Seriously, I carry Mace Pepper Foam, it is legal and flat out wicked.
Google it, Ebay for about 14.00 it may save your life.

RC


----------



## Richard Cranium

insertgenericusername said:


> It looks like you would break the &%[email protected]!* out of your hand if you threw a punch like that anywhere near full force


Having studied Aikido for many years, that has got to be one of the most ridiculous methods of punching I have ever seen..
Please do not do that..It WILL injure you. Don't believe me? Punch a kickboxing bag like that and let me know how much the ER bill was....
IMHO of course


----------



## Richard Cranium

Cou-ber said:


> Fog horn and wasp spray and Jedi mind tricks. Karate chop to the Adam's Apple. Car horn and panic button. Pent up rage. Sometimes PMS.


PMS huh?.. hehehe I will behave 
Seriously even with no training a flat hand sideways to the throat is guaranteed to let you get out of the situation.
Good advice @coubbie


----------



## tohunt4me

python134r said:


> Buy a reconditioned Taser, works great. Once stunned use a Louisville slugger, golf club...etc.


If you commence to beating on someone who is stunned by a Taser ,you will be prosecuted under the same felony charge as kicking a man when he is down.


----------



## Richard Cranium

FAC said:


> After reading the list and comments, the only thing that made sense is pepper spray. I have it close by in drivers door pocket. I realize if I spray it I get it too.


The correct method to deploy pepper spray is by holding the other hand outward in front of you to guard your face as much as possible from blowback.
With Pepper Foam the blowback would be less and is more suited for closed quarters than typical spray.


----------



## tohunt4me

Fireguy50 said:


> ABSOLUTELY!
> And don't be afraid to call earlier than you think is necessary.
> 
> LEARN YOUR LOCAL NON EMERGENCY NUMBER!
> Calling 911 locks up your phone to emergency dispatch through the cell tower.
> Most times it's easier to call the 7 digit number and explain your location and situation.
> 
> 911 locks up the Uber app and your screwed if you need data signals


Carry a deactivated phone. 
They are all capable of calling 911 even if deactivated for years.
Long as they have battery.


----------



## tohunt4me

Richard Cranium said:


> The correct method to deploy pepper spray is by holding the other hand outward in front of you to guard your face as much as possible from blowback.
> With Pepper Foam the blowback would be less and is more suited for closed quarters than typical spray.


Your opponent will have hand extended to deflect pepper spray also.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

dillonmcgee said:


> As an uber driver you let strangers into your car so the chances of coming across someone who is a threat is much higher than normal- this is still the x <.01% of the pax you pick up but its still your health or life.
> weapon / tool ideas
> 
> A inside facing dash cam will be worth its weight in gold if you ever need to use this
> 
> Stun gun
> pros
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> + highly intimidating by sound
> + no collateral damage chance- to car or innocents
> + rechargeable and always testable to be working
> + somewhat good against numbers
> 
> cons
> - wont stop the super drug crazy/ can fail
> - Short post stun duration / they can get back up
> 
> pepper Sprays
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> +intimidating
> +long lasting stun disable effect
> +good against numbers
> con
> -collateral damage likely - especially to other people in car including self
> -needs to be replaced after use or several tests
> 
> Gun
> +Maximum stopping power
> +full intimidation
> +law legal if done properly
> +good against numbers
> 
> -uber illegal- deactivation ?
> -lethal
> -very very high collateral damage
> - highest legal risk
> -training required or should be
> 
> Bat / mag light / melee
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> +intimidating
> +can stun attacker
> 
> -physical strength needed
> -hard to use fully in a small car area
> -can be blocked
> -not good against numbers
> - medium colateral damage chance
> 
> any other thoughts ? what do you carry ?
> i carry 56mill volt stun gun and maybe sprays


POST # 1/dillonmcgee : "Ahoy!" and Wel-
come to UP.Net/Forums from
Mostly Dark...overnight...Marco Island,
which I KNOW...You KNOW.

Congratulations on your 1st Featured
Thread coming so early...12 days...
COULD be a New Record. Alright!

Haberdasher Admires. Bison Inspires!


----------



## stuber

Fireguy50 said:


> This whole thread is ridiculous.
> If you need weapons (which is against Uber policy) find a different profession/hobbies. It's not worth volunteering as a contactor, we're not even employees with benefits!


It's fun to geek out about weapons and self-defense scenarios, but I wouldn't carrying anything. Best advice for people who are not weapons and self-defense experts:
Roll with dashcam. If there's trouble, stop the car, exit with your phone and keys.

If you're armed, don't display it. Move away from the car and call police. If there is a continued threat, announce that you are armed. If that doesn't work, flee. If that doesn't work, shoot. And make sure they're dead.

IMO.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I am licensed to carry a firearm, and I do so. Recently I haven't because I won't be able to take New York trips if armed, but if it looks like those trips aren't in the cards I will. With my luck, I'll be carrying and have to turn down a 3x surge trip to JFK.
> 
> The only time anyone would find out I have it is if someone is trying to kill me, and in that case I don't give a flying rat's ass if Uber or anyone else has a problem with it.
> 
> If you don't carry and are considering using pepper spray, remember that you are going to have to remain in the car and drive the hell out of there and the spray may affect you, so use it sparingly.


POST#7/Squirming Like A Toad: HEY!
Another
Jim Morrison Fan ! "Riders on the Storm"

Bison: "Sweet Memory will die...."


----------



## UberLaLa

Rideshare drivers best friend: Pepper GEL

No mist in the car...stays on attackers face.

http://www.mace.com/products/mace-brand-families/pepper-gel/mace-peppergel-large


----------



## FAC

UberLaLa said:


> Rideshare drivers best friend: Pepper GEL
> 
> No mist in the car...stays on attackers face.
> 
> http://www.mace.com/products/mace-brand-families/pepper-gel/mace-peppergel-large


UberLaLa great find! I'm definately ordering one of those sprays. I also like how it has the UV residue to mark the person if caught later. $20 for peace of mind.


----------



## Fireguy50

Anyone who assumes pepper spray gel, foam, whatever is easy to use...
Are idiots!

Your aim in a panic situation is terrible, and the recipient is going to come after you and smear it all over the vehicle.

Plus there's the rare chance you'll shoot your eye out. This isn't an easily deployed weapon. More like Wile E Coyote in the hands of a first time user.

Stop
Take phone (& keys if possible)
Flee the area
Call 911 ASAP (preferably as your stopping covertly)


----------



## Richard Cranium

Fireguy50 said:


> Anyone who assumes pepper spray gel, foam, whatever is easy to use...
> Are idiots!
> 
> Your aim in a panic situation is terrible, and the recipient is going to come after you and smear it all over the vehicle.
> 
> Plus there's the rare chance you'll shoot your eye out. This isn't an easily deployed weapon. More like Wile E Coyote in the hands of a first time user.
> 
> Stop
> Take phone (& keys if possible)
> Flee the area
> Call 911 ASAP (preferably as your stopping covertly)


Respectfully, I agree with the last portion, situation avoidance is always best, however when a pax is sitting behind you, placed you in a choke hold for instance, your method will not work.
The situation has escalated and one must do what they must to escape. I promise you will not in the least be concerned if your aim is not as good as you may think, plus for that one split second, even if you miss, you can get out of the car and save your life. 
My last concern would be the condition of my vehicle.

I assure you I am far from an idiot and am extremely diverse in training in self defense. In college I taught a Ladies self defense class sponsored by a D.A.'s office that I did my internship with and have actually TESTED as in been sprayed with different types of pepper spray in different situations, and this was not a You Tube type of scenario, it was in a Law Enforcement capacity. I am quite qualified to speak on this matter.
I am not going to be as aggressive and state that someone would be an idiot for being concerned about their car's interior if one is in such dire straits that they feel they must deploy a countermeasure in a closed quarters situation, Pepper spray has been proven to be effective for decades., foam and gel take it to the next level and are more dense, hence less blowback. Also carry it on your left side.

My opinion is that I would rather hear about someone that is still alive and being treated for a little pepper spray blowback than in a bodybag. AS a firefighter I am sure you would agree with that..yes?

If anyone would like more advice on this, please PM me.

RC


----------



## Fireguy50

Richard Cranium said:


> Respectfully, I agree with the last portion, situation avoidance is always best, however when a pax is sitting behind you, placed you in a choke hold for instance, your method will not work.


This isn't a movie. Two Face isn't going to shoot the driver causing his own almost certain death. This scenario where the rider is "attacking" the driver is ridiculous, you have the power position if they remove their seatbelt.






I think you're paranoia is an overreaction, and if anyone has that level of anxiety they shouldn't be an Uber contractor.



Richard Cranium said:


> I assure you I am far from an idiot and am extremely diverse in training in self defense. In college I taught a Ladies self defense class sponsored by a D.A.'s office that I did my internship with and have actually TESTED as in been sprayed with different types of pepper spray in different situations, and this was not a You Tube type of scenario, it was in a Law Enforcement capacity. I am quite qualified to speak on this matter.
> I am not going to be as aggressive and state that someone would be an idiot for being concerned about their car's interior if one is in such dire straits that they feel they must deploy a countermeasure in a closed quarters situation, Pepper spray has been proven to be effective for decades., foam and gel take it to the next level and are more dense, hence less blowback. Also carry it on your left side.
> 
> My opinion is that I would rather hear about someone that is still alive and being treated for a little pepper spray blowback than in a bodybag. AS a firefighter I am sure you would agree with that..yes?


No
Law Enforcement spray each other repeatedly in training BECAUSE they know they will get it on themselves, and must perform while incapacitated themselves.
I've had to clean off hundreds of cops eyes & faces after the fight.
It's not pretty with training, untrained civilians would have no better odds than 50/50 survival if they shot off pepper spray over their shoulder while driving.

I stand by my statement it's dangerous.


----------



## dpv

I carry a knife and mace with me.


----------



## D Town

tohunt4me said:


> Your opponent will have hand extended to deflect pepper spray also.


Only has a chance of working if you're using pepper foam.



FAC said:


> UberLaLa great find! I'm definately ordering one of those sprays. I also like how it has the UV residue to mark the person if caught later. $20 for peace of mind.


Pepper foam is great but has its draw backs. It remains in a massive clump that CAN be scooped off the face or body and thrown back. Granted, if you got the person in the eyes at all their odds of hitting you are about zero but still.



Fireguy50 said:


> Anyone who assumes pepper spray gel, foam, whatever is easy to use...
> Are idiots!
> 
> Your aim in a panic situation is terrible, and the recipient is going to come after you and smear it all over the vehicle.
> 
> Plus there's the rare chance you'll shoot your eye out. This isn't an easily deployed weapon. More like Wile E Coyote in the hands of a first time user.
> 
> Stop
> Take phone (& keys if possible)
> Flee the area
> Call 911 ASAP (preferably as your stopping covertly)


It really ISN'T that hard to use. Just don't be within arms reach. If you're actively being attacked - which is the ONLY time to use a weapon on someone - then sitting on hold with 911 while someone wails on ya is kinda out of the question.


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> This isn't a movie. Two Face isn't going to shoot the driver causing his own almost certain death. This scenario where the rider is "attacking" the driver is ridiculous, you have the power position if they remove their seatbelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're paranoia is an overreaction, and if anyone has that level of anxiety they shouldn't be an Uber contractor.


*Portland taxi driver jumps from moving cab to escape attacker*
http://www.pressherald.com/2015/04/10/portland-taxi-driver-jumps-from-moving-cab-to-escape-attacker/

*MAN ON SYNTHETIC DRUGS ATTACKS ARIZONA BUS DRIVER WHILE BUS IS MOVING*
http://abc7.com/news/man-on-synthetic-drugs-attacks-arizona-bus-driver/960141/

*Taxi Driver Viciously Attacked By A Passenger While Car Still Moving*


----------



## UberLaLa

Fireguy50 said:


> Anyone who assumes pepper spray gel, foam, whatever is easy to use...
> Are idiots!
> 
> Your aim in a panic situation is terrible, and the recipient is going to come after you and smear it all over the vehicle.
> 
> Plus there's the rare chance you'll shoot your eye out. This isn't an easily deployed weapon. More like Wile E Coyote in the hands of a first time user.
> 
> Stop
> Take phone (& keys if possible)
> Flee the area
> Call 911 ASAP (preferably as your stopping covertly)


Chill with the disrespectful attitude. Only trolls go there....

Nuf' said:


----------



## UberLaLa

Richard Cranium said:


> Respectfully, I agree with the last portion, situation avoidance is always best, however when a pax is sitting behind you, placed you in a choke hold for instance, your method will not work.
> The situation has escalated and one must do what they must to escape. I promise you will not in the least be concerned if your aim is not as good as you may think, plus for that one split second, even if you miss, you can get out of the car and save your life.
> My last concern would be the condition of my vehicle.
> 
> I assure you I am far from an idiot and am extremely diverse in training in self defense. In college I taught a Ladies self defense class sponsored by a D.A.'s office that I did my internship with and have actually TESTED as in been sprayed with different types of pepper spray in different situations, and this was not a You Tube type of scenario, it was in a Law Enforcement capacity. I am quite qualified to speak on this matter.
> I am not going to be as aggressive and state that someone would be an idiot for being concerned about their car's interior if one is in such dire straits that they feel they must deploy a countermeasure in a closed quarters situation, Pepper spray has been proven to be effective for decades., foam and gel take it to the next level and are more dense, hence less blowback. Also carry it on your left side.
> 
> My opinion is that I would rather hear about someone that is still alive and being treated for a little pepper spray blowback than in a bodybag. AS a firefighter I am sure you would agree with that..yes?
> 
> If anyone would like more advice on this, please PM me.
> 
> RC
> 
> View attachment 36528
> View attachment 36529


I agree with YOU 100%, and even if I didn't...your professional and respectful manner of communicating is stellar. That said, some here resort to name calling, and we all know what that means...

Oh, let's take a look at the results of how things turn out with _other suggested_ approaches to protecting oneself and vehicle:


----------



## TonyLondon

I take my mother in law along with me no problem from any passengers at all . One look at her and they melt .


----------



## Fireguy50

UberLaLa said:


> Chill with the disrespectful attitude. Only trolls go there....
> 
> Nuf' said:


That turned out rather well for that driver, I must say. Still not a fan of pepper spray. I would have dialed police dispatch the second I ended the ride. Police are very helpful in my area.


----------



## UberLaLa

Fireguy50 said:


> That turned out rather well for that driver, I must say. Still not a fan of pepper spray. I would have dialed police dispatch the second I ended the ride. Police are very helpful in my area.


Look, none of this is easy...nor as hard as we all want to make it...but, if and when something happens, it will suck in not a fun way. That said, I don't carry anything, I probably lean more towards your approach, but this thread is discussing 'weapons' - I think if one is going to use pepper spray, then the gel just makes more sense. That does not make me an 'idiot' just someone with an opinion you might not agree with.

Now, go be safe out there! : )


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> Here is a rule from a firefighter paramedic (down on his luck) that should translate...
> 
> ALWAYS call 911 before using a fire extinguisher. Better to have help coming before you empty the canister and say "of shit I need help" and then make the call after the fire has spread and growing.
> So ALWAYS call 911 before you start pretending to be the Karate Kid!


That holds up...unless its YOU that's on fire...Then it might be advisable to do something about those flames first.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

Fireguy50 said:


> Anyone who assumes pepper spray gel, foam, whatever is easy to use...
> Are idiots!
> 
> Your aim in a panic situation is terrible, and the recipient is going to come after you and smear it all over the vehicle.
> 
> Plus there's the rare chance you'll shoot your eye out. This isn't an easily deployed weapon. More like Wile E Coyote in the hands of a first time user.
> 
> Stop
> Take phone (& keys if possible)
> Flee the area
> Call 911 ASAP (preferably as your stopping covertly)


Use judgment before getting out of the vehicle. A car gives you a lot of protection and an escape, and as long as it is running and you are behind the wheel you are in control of where it goes.

Crashing the car (in a populated area) is a possibility because a car accident draws attention. There will be people watching and calling 911 within a minute, and the police will be there in a few minutes. If the attacker is using any logic at all he knows he can't drive away now and the cops are on their way, and he had better run immediately if he doesn't want to be arrested. But a crazed attacker might not figure that out.


----------



## Fireguy50

UberLaLa said:


> Oh, let's take a look at the results of how things turn out with _other suggested_ approaches to protecting oneself and vehicle:


What happened there, were people too busy taking videos to call the police. In that situation, I would have 3 squad cars within 90 seconds.
Not sure if his laughing on the video delayed response, it's all on how you communicate. If he would have communicated the scissors correctly the police should have arrived quickly.
Again not sure what city that was, I get response from 6 different agency's if it's serious enough
East Lansing Police
Michigan State University Police
Meridian Township Police
Lansing Police
Ingham county Sheriff Department
Michigan State Troopers

Picture attached of full response I received last week (Police / Fire / Ambulance)


----------



## UberLaLa

Fireguy50 said:


> View attachment 36559
> 
> What happened there, were people too busy taking videos to call the police. In that situation, I would have 3 squad cars within 90 seconds.
> Not sure if his laughing on the video delayed response, it's all on how you communicate. If he would have communicated the scissors correctly the police should have arrived quickly.
> Again not sure what city that was, I get response from 6 different agency's if it's serious enough
> East Lansing Police
> Michigan State University Police
> Meridian Township Police
> Lansing Police
> Ingham county Sheriff Department
> Michigan State Troopers
> 
> Picture attached of full response I received last week (Police / Fire / Ambulance)


It was Miami. Driver repeatedly asked for them to call 911 (here is longer version 



 )

There was a police car across street half a block down, but no response. In L.A. County there are 75 different cities, all with different policies of response.

I read somewhere in this thread that you are/were firefighter - if so, that would (at least to me) explain the quick response YOU get.


----------



## Fireguy50

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Use judgment before getting out of the vehicle. A car gives you a lot of protection and an escape, and as long as it is running and you are behind the wheel you are in control of where it goes.


Agree 100% !



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Crashing the car (in a populated area) is a possibility because a car accident draws attention. There will be people watching and calling 911 within a minute, and the police will be there in a few minutes.


Rather not agree to that, but the correct defensive/offensive driving will knock the passenger all over the back. And I could cause bodily harm and possibly eject them.
(Fire department & police emergency driving instructor here)



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> If the attacker is using any logic at all he knows he can't drive away now and the cops are on their way, and he had better run immediately if he doesn't want to be arrested. But a crazed attacker might not figure that out.


Here's the main point, we have some of their contact info in our driver app, and Uber would give law enforcement their full name, address, everything needed to locate and arrest the suspect.
This is were Uber is better than a regular Taxi


----------



## D Town

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Use judgment before getting out of the vehicle. A car gives you a lot of protection and an escape, and as long as it is running and you are behind the wheel you are in control of where it goes.
> 
> Crashing the car (in a populated area) is a possibility because a car accident draws attention. There will be people watching and calling 911 within a minute, and the police will be there in a few minutes. If the attacker is using any logic at all he knows he can't drive away now and the cops are on their way, and he had better run immediately if he doesn't want to be arrested. But a crazed attacker might not figure that out.


A car gives a lot of protection if the threat is OUTSIDE the vehicle. Inside with someone behind you you couldn't be more vulnerable. If someone is attacking you, take your keys and phone and get out. Someone attacking their driver already shows their willingness to abandon logic and reason don't sit in there and get beat on.


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> Here's the main point, we have some of their contact info in our driver app, and Uber would give law enforcement their full name, address, everything needed to locate and arrest the suspect.
> This is were Uber is better than a regular Taxi


You're working under the assumption that its really their account and that they provided a real name.


----------



## Fireguy50

Uber can't bill a fake ID.
And if the police knock on the friend's door, they'll roll over on who they requested the ride for real quick.

Uber emergency contact
800-353-8237
[email protected]
(Law Enforcement Response Team)


----------



## Richard Cranium

UberLaLa said:


> your professional and respectful manner of communicating is stellar. That said, some here resort to name calling, and we all know what that means...


Thanks. We all have opinions, and I respect everyone's. We don't have to agree, however, Personal Attacks are unacceptable. I have apologized before when I went overboard.
Fireguy50 I thank you for your opinion however I feel you went overboard when you assessed me Psychologically which I may be wrong, but I do not feel you are qualified to do so. And it went downhill from there. Further, I am also a Professional and am fully qualified to speak on this subject. (Think where my Internship was)
I Thank you for your Service and Bravery, it is not everyone that would do that job, and I sincerely hope you find work soon.

RC


----------



## UberLaLa

I agree with the _flee rather than fight _approach to us as drivers. I had a Metro bus driver in my Uber last week - short little girl too - she has 7 years driving public buses in city of Los Angeles. She said they are trained if physically attacked they can fight back from their driver seat, but if they get up and fight they will be fired.

That said, I think if we can get out of our vehicle and get away from the threat (as has been suggested here) that is optimal...BUT, especially for women, get some pepper gel and have within hands reach in case you are attacked in the vehicle and need to get away.


----------



## UberLaLa

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber can't bill a fake ID.
> And if the police knock on the friend's door, they'll roll over on who they requested the ride for real quick.


Unfortunately, Uber does not require ID's from Passengers - purely a chargeable credit card. And Uber has credit card fraud rather frequently.


----------



## Fireguy50

D Town said:


> A car gives a lot of protection if the threat is OUTSIDE the vehicle. Inside with someone behind you you couldn't be more vulnerable. If someone is attacking you, take your keys and phone and get out. Someone attacking their driver already shows their willingness to abandon logic and reason don't sit in there and get beat on.


That's my advice, take keys and get out.

But personally, if they unbuckle to attack me, I can drive in a style that will put their head through the window or they'll bail out. Personally I like the safety of my seat belt and control of the vehicle.


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> That's my advice, take keys and get out.
> 
> But personally, if they unbuckle to attack me, I can drive in a style that will put their head through the window or they'll bail out. Personally I like the safety of my seat belt and control of the vehicle.


If you have training that allows that and you're confident in your skills go for it. Most people don't. Getting out gives you more escape routes and options, IMO.


----------



## Richard Cranium

I wish we could carry. They need to remove that clause and allow a CHL/LTC holder to carry. Trust me the state does a MUCH more thorough background check than I assume Uber cannot do due to the fact they are not in the legal system. I have seen them turn people down for something they may have been charged with decades ago. Also The ATF is also involved.

But ultimately it is the driver's choice. 

RC


----------



## Richard Cranium

D Town said:


> If you have training that allows that and you're confident in your skills go for it. Most people don't. Getting out gives you more escape routes and options, IMO.


Good point. ALL the skills in the world can't buy common sense. 
The one thing we ALL agree on is get the heck out of the situation!!! 
I hope one would leave their car without a 2nd thought as the first line of defense. If one couldn't then at that point we all have an opinion.

See I found SOMETHING we all agree on..(I think!)

RC


----------



## Fireguy50

UberLaLa said:


>


What camera model did he have there?
That I'd be interested in.


----------



## Fireguy50

D Town said:


> If you have training that allows that and you're confident in your skills go for it. Most people don't. Getting out gives you more escape routes and options, IMO.


Still a huge risk when we're contractors for a company that won't insurance our vehicles, or offer benefits.
Which is why I find this whole idea silly, better shit jobs out there if someone feels the need to be armed for Uber.
Guess that's why I went Fire and not Police, I'm not volunteering to be shot at.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber can't bill a fake ID.
> And if the police knock on the friend's door, they'll roll over on who they requested the ride for real quick.
> 
> Uber emergency contact
> 800-353-8237
> [email protected]
> (Law Enforcement Response Team)


Stolen phone is the problem. Criminal on tilt just robbed somebody of their phone and tries to Uber away from the scene of the crime.


----------



## UberLaLa

Fireguy50 said:


> What camera model did he have there?
> That I'd be interested in.


Garmin: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CCJGA8M/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## UberLaLa

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Stolen phone is the problem. Criminal on tilt just robbed somebody of their phone and tries to Uber away from the scene of the crime.


Yup, this happens and drug deals. Sometimes the dealers have the stolen phone and dispatch the Uber for the buyer to come to a 'pick-up' location...etc.


----------



## Fireguy50

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Stolen phone is the problem. Criminal on tilt just robbed somebody of their phone and tries to Uber away from the scene of the crime.


All major phone carriers can ping a phone location for law enforcement. Trust me. I've taken many people to the hospital because they made suicidal comments or actions, and we tracked them down and hauled them away.


----------



## UberLaLa

Fireguy50 said:


> All major phone carriers can ping a phone location for law enforcement. Trust me. I've taken many people to the hospital because they made suicidal comments or actions, and we tracked them down and hauled them away.


You are placing your 'real world' experiences over this cyber world of apps and data. Thief just turns on phone and requests Uber then tosses it...EzPZ - it happens more than one thinks.


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> Still a huge risk when we're contractors for a company that won't insurance our vehicles, or offer benefits.
> Which is why I find this whole idea silly, better shit jobs out there if someone feels the need to be armed for Uber.
> Guess that's why I went Fire and not Police, I'm not volunteering to be shot at.


Problem you fail to recognize is that this isn't exclusive to Ubering. You could be walking down the street minding your own business, going to a movie, riding the bus, or sitting in your own living room. This just happens to be a driver forum and we're discussing what to do in the - unlikely - event things go REALLY south. You should too even being a fire fighter and not a police officer.

*4 firefighters shot, 2 killed at Webster, N.Y., fire*
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2012/12/24/webster-new-york-firefighter-shot/1788917/

*Deadly shooting of Md. firefighter on call sheds light on similar incident*
http://wtop.com/maryland/2016/04/ex...ing-call-sheds-light-recent-similar-incident/


----------



## Fireguy50

UberLaLa said:


> You are placing your 'real world' experiences over this cyber world of apps and data. Thief just turns on phone and requests Uber then tosses it...EzPZ - it happens more than one thinks.


Why I always text the rider myself when I arrive, they typically mentioned the personalized text, and have the Uber app open. I don't fall for stupid, one male rider tried to get in using the wrong female name. I'm sure he had sex with her, and she ordered him a ride home. But if couldn't even remember her correct name, I drove off, took the $5 cancelled payment.


----------



## Fireguy50

D Town said:


> Problem you fail to recognize is that this isn't exclusive to Ubering. You could be walking down the street minding your own business, going to a movie, riding the bus, or sitting in your own living room. This just happens to be a driver forum and we're discussing what to do in the - unlikely - event things go REALLY south. You should too even being a fire fighter and not a police officer.
> 
> *4 firefighters shot, 2 killed at Webster, N.Y., fire*
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2012/12/24/webster-new-york-firefighter-shot/1788917/
> 
> *Deadly shooting of Md. firefighter on call sheds light on similar incident*
> http://wtop.com/maryland/2016/04/ex...ing-call-sheds-light-recent-similar-incident/


Yes I'm fully aware of the risks of leaving the safety of my house. But those are extremely rare occurrences. Over reaction is what causes us to remove shoes at airports and disproportionate reaction is what caused the Black Lives Matter movement.

The escalation of force must match the threat

*Homeowner Who Shot And Killed A Drunk Girl On His Porch Asking For Help Found Guilty Of Murder*
http://thinkprogress.org/justice/20...d-a-girl-on-his-porch-found-guilty-of-murder/


----------



## painfreepc

I have use pepper spray 3 times in my taxi days, once inside the car not as bad as you think, just hurry up and open the door and get the hell out of a car,

A word of advice the pepper spray is an immediate shock to the assailant, but it will not stop them from attacking you if they wish to do so do yourself a favor and get the hell away from the attacker do not stand there and talk crap like that guy did on that video in Newport Beach..


----------



## Fireguy50

painfreepc said:


> I have use pepper spray 3 times in my taxi days, once inside the car not as bad as you think, just hurry up and open the door and get the hell out of a car,
> 
> A word of advice the pepper spray is an immediate shock to the assailant, but it will not stop them from attacking you if they wish to do so do yourself a favor and get the hell away from the attacker do not stand there and talk crap like that guy did on that video in Newport Beach..


Can I click like for this more than 1x


----------



## UberLaLa

painfreepc said:


> I have use pepper spray 3 times in my taxi days, once inside the car not as bad as you think, just hurry up and open the door and get the hell out of a car,
> 
> A word of advice the pepper spray is an immediate shock to the assailant, but it will not stop them from attacking you if they wish to do so do yourself a favor and get the hell away from the attacker do not stand there and talk crap like that guy did on that video in Newport Beach..


Agree, get away from the threat - of course get police there ASAP

This lasts longest of the 'sprays'

PepperBlaster II's super hot, super effective one-two punch stops threats at a distance like nothing else can, disabling an attacker for up to 45 minutes.


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> Yes I'm fully aware of the risks of leaving the safety of my house. But those are extremely rare occurrences. Over reaction is what causes us to remove shoes at airports and disproportionate reaction is what caused the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> The escalation of force must match the threat
> 
> *Homeowner Who Shot And Killed A Drunk Girl On His Porch Asking For Help Found Guilty Of Murder*
> http://thinkprogress.org/justice/20...d-a-girl-on-his-porch-found-guilty-of-murder/


Yeah it is rare but rare doesn't mean won't happen. Just means it won't be every day, week, or month. That doesn't mean you shouldn't be prepared. Its the same as taking the precaution of wearing a seat belt. I've been physically attacked WAY more than I've been involved in traffic accidents but I still put on my seat belt even though I likely won't need it because if I DO need it it will save me a whole lotta pain at least and maybe my life at best.

Having defensive weapons doesn't cause overreactions. Its your mentality. This is why I tell people to get training along with telling them to be armed in some fashion. You need to know how to talk down and deescalate a situation. You need to throw up as many non-violent barriers as possible but the reality is that some times things degenerate to a point where you have no choice and rare though those times may be if you are not equipped to defend yourself at those times that can cost you your life. At the end of the day, I'm going home.



painfreepc said:


> I have use pepper spray 3 times in my taxi days, once inside the car not as bad as you think, just hurry up and open the door and get the hell out of a car,
> 
> A word of advice the pepper spray is an immediate shock to the assailant, but it will not stop them from attacking you if they wish to do so do yourself a favor and get the hell away from the attacker do not stand there and talk crap like that guy did on that video in Newport Beach..


I've used pepper spray too many times to get a reasonable count. I've never had anyone continue to attack me after being sprayed. Had one freakishly huge guy who took a swing at me walk off for a few seconds then turn around like nothing had happened and come apologize to me before casually walking away....that one was a little surreal.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

After catching up here I suggest drivers here grab a buddy and toss them in the backseat. Run through some of these fantasy scenarios and see just how well, or horribly they pan out and report back here. Try using an air freshener or some simulator and see how fast you can grab it, aim it and use it. See how fast you can get out of the car and dial your friend, instead of 911. Make sure neither of you go to the hospital, see how far you go.


----------



## UberLaLa

D Town said:


> Yeah it is rare but rare doesn't mean won't happen. Just means it won't be every day, week, or month. That doesn't mean you shouldn't be prepared. Its the same as taking the precaution of wearing a seat belt. I've been physically attacked WAY more than I've been involved in traffic accidents but I still put on my seat belt even though I likely won't need it because if I DO need it it will save me a whole lotta pain at least and maybe my life at best.
> 
> Having defensive weapons doesn't cause overreactions. Its your mentality. This is why I tell people to get training along with telling them to be armed in some fashion. You need to know how to talk down and deescalate a situation. You need to throw up as many non-violent barriers as possible but the reality is that some times things degenerate to a point where you have no choice and rare though those times may be if you are not equipped to defend yourself at those times that can cost you your life. At the end of the day, I'm going home.
> 
> I've used pepper spray too many times to get a reasonable count. I've never had anyone continue to attack me after being sprayed. Had one freakishly huge guy who took a swing at me walk off for a few seconds then turn around like nothing had happened and come apologize to me before casually walking away....that one was a little surreal.


 T H I S . . .


----------



## D Town

5 Star Guy said:


> After catching up here I suggest drivers here grab a buddy and toss them in the backseat. Run through some of these fantasy scenarios and see just how well, or horribly they pan out and report back here. Try using an air freshener or some simulator and see how fast you can grab it, aim it and use it. See how fast you can get out of the car and dial your friend, instead of 911. Make sure neither of you go to the hospital, see how far you go.


Practice makes perfect. Great idea.


----------



## UberLaLa

Richard Cranium said:


> I wish we could carry. They need to remove that clause and allow a CHL/LTC holder to carry. Trust me the state does a MUCH more thorough background check than I assume Uber cannot do due to the fact they are not in the legal system. I have seen them turn people down for something they may have been charged with decades ago. Also The ATF is also involved.
> 
> But ultimately it is the driver's choice.
> 
> RC


By law, if you have a permit, you CAN carry. By policy, if you do and Uber finds out, or you have to use to save your life while driving, you will be deactivated. But, any Uber driver getting into any conflict with an Uber passenger will be deactivated. GUARANTEED


----------



## 5 Star Guy

I really do want to see what drivers report back here, I hope they do, especially the women. Honey, go try to attack me in the backseat.


----------



## D Town

UberLaLa said:


> By law, if you have a permit, you CAN carry. By policy, if you do and Uber finds out, or you have to use to save your life while driving, you will be deactivated. But, any Uber driver getting into any conflict with an Uber passenger will be deactivated. GUARANTEED


Honestly, if you have to use a gun its because someone is actively trying to kill you. At that point its a choice between being deactivated from Uber or being deactivated from life. Is this really a hard choice...?


----------



## 5 Star Guy

D Town said:


> Honestly, if you have to use a gun its because someone is actively trying to kill you. At that point its a choice between being deactivated from Uber or being deactivated from life. Is this really a hard choice...?


If you pull out a gun, or really any weapon you must decide you are going to use it, before you take it out. That's why I realized people on here should do a run through with a buddy where it becomes closer to reality than a fantasy. Make sure your buddy doesn't go too easy on you, the more realistic the better.  You're dead if you use a weapon as a deterrent [or it doesn't go as planned.]


----------



## Fireguy50

D Town said:


> Honestly, if you have to use a gun its because someone is actively trying to kill you. At that point its a choice between being deactivated from Uber or being deactivated from life. Is this really a hard choice...?


No it's not a hard choice.

........But, if the area you pick up riders requires that type of life preparation decisions? I'd move on, find a better part of town or quit the Uber game.

I'm not gay, but $1000 is $1000!


----------



## UberLaLa

D Town said:


> Honestly, if you have to use a gun its because someone is actively trying to kill you. At that point its a choice between being deactivated from Uber or being deactivated from life. Is this really a hard choice...?


P R E C I S E L Y . . .


----------



## UberLaLa

Fireguy50 said:


> No it's not a hard choice.
> 
> ........But, if the area you pick up riders requires that type of life preparation decisions? I'd move on, find a better part of town or quit the Uber game.
> 
> I'm not gay, but $1000 is $1000!


One can pick up in Beverly Hills and it be a 'dangerous' pax....people do not take trips only within their area.

E.g. There are criminals there too. And/or a drug dealer could have Uber'd over there, gotten high and crazy before going back. And/or a criminal might be there to rob, or has been kicked out of another Uber there, and is pissed at Uber in general.


----------



## Fireguy50

Situational awareness, doors locked, radio muted, sunroof poped up to listen. If I'm not in control of the pickup, drive, and drop off, I don't accept the run.

Bull shit ends in the back of a Police Car or Ambulance


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> No it's not a hard choice.
> 
> ........But, if the area you pick up riders requires that type of life preparation decisions? I'd move on, find a better part of town or quit the Uber game.
> 
> I'm not gay, but $1000 is $1000!


I'm not sure if you're doing this on purpose or what. As can be proved with any google search or just common sense you can end up in a life or death situation ANY time ANY where. I keep pointing that out and you seem to keep missing it so lets get that hammered down.

No matter where you are or what you're doing you CAN be the victim of violent crime HENCE why many people carry defensive weapons. If you don't want to and feel like rolling the dice on that that is your prerogative that should be respected. That being said it is MY prerogative to prepare myself in case the worst does happen without being shamed or judged by someone who wants to roll the dice.


----------



## Fireguy50

What on purpose? Debating on the internet, oh no, report me to the proper authorities!

Sure life happens, people die, people get raped. I drove a drunk girl in circles last night because her girlfriend was so intoxicated she attempted to walk home (in the wrong direction). So I allowed the rider to rack up the miles on a 2.8 surge to go rescue her friend.

However, I personally don't need a permit to carry a firearm outside the house. I'm not going to play wild west shoot out. I'm satisfied with my life, and take the precautions for myself and family I deem appropriate. Like it or not it's America and we can all be different.


----------



## Fireguy50

Side note, most law enforcement databases are smart enough to link vehicle license plate with personal concealed or open carry firearm permits.

So any Uber driver gets pulled over in a larger sophisticated metropolitan area expect to be asked about weapons in the vehicle (AND BE HONEST, LYING ABOUT THAT IS A FELONY). Then you're running the risk of the PAX reporting you to Uber and being deactivated permanently.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Fireguy50 said:


> Side note, most law enforcement databases are smart enough to link vehicle license plate with personal concealed or open carry firearm permits.
> 
> So any Uber driver gets pulled over in a larger sophisticated metropolitan area expect to be asked about weapons in the vehicle (AND BE HONEST, LYING ABOUT THAT IS A FELONY). Then you're running the risk of the PAX reporting you to Uber and being deactivated permanently.


Just noticed a cruiser today using a forward facing tag scanner, like the ones they use for parked vehicles in the rear.  Good thing I'm just a dum, law abiding driver, well with some points.


----------



## groovyguru

Just threaten them with 2 stars.


----------



## Fireguy50

5 Star Guy said:


> Just noticed a cruiser today using a forward facing tag scanner, like the ones they use for parked vehicles in the rear.  Good thing I'm just a dum, law abiding driver, well with some points.


Yeah, they're (law enforcement) are just as guilty of distracted driving. The amount of technology some Departments have is impressive! Still taking the 9/11 homeland security grants available.


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> What on purpose? Debating on the internet, oh no, report me to the proper authorities!


I don't mind debate but you're not debating. You keep saying the same thing over and over even after its been refuted.

You started with:



Fireguy50 said:


> This whole thread is ridiculous.
> If you need weapons (which is against Uber policy) find a different profession/hobbies. It's not worth volunteering as a contactor, we're not even employees with benefits!


Seemed to change your mind with this one:



Fireguy50 said:


> I agree prepare for war, plan for peace.


Then change it BACK here:



Fireguy50 said:


> Which is why I find this whole idea silly, better shit jobs out there if someone feels the need to be armed for Uber.


And continue to ignore things here:



Fireguy50 said:


> .......But, if the area you pick up riders requires that type of life preparation decisions? I'd move on, find a better part of town or quit the Uber game.


Debate isn't repeating yourself over and over again while ignoring the other persons points. You've acknowledged but STILL feel the need to belittle people who choose differently. As I've said MORE than once if YOU don't want to carry a weapon that's your choice. I don't see the need to be intolerant but you seem to feel the need to go out of your way to make those that choose otherwise feel like their doing something irresponsible.



Fireguy50 said:


> Like it or not it's America and we can all be different.


Yes, exactly. You're demanding respect for your position - which everyone here has given - while giving none for ours.



Fireguy50 said:


> Side note, most law enforcement databases are smart enough to link vehicle license plate with personal concealed or open carry firearm permits.
> 
> So any Uber driver gets pulled over in a larger sophisticated metropolitan area expect to be asked about weapons in the vehicle (AND BE HONEST, LYING ABOUT THAT IS A FELONY). Then you're running the risk of the PAX reporting you to Uber and being deactivated permanently.


In Texas you don't need a firearms permit to carry so no database nor do you have to tell a cop that you have a gun on you. If you DO have a permit you do have to give that to them HOWEVER you don't have to tell them you have a gun on you. I would - it just seems stupid not to - but its not against the law not to and certainly isn't a felony. As for a pax telling Uber on me even if they did I once again honestly don't give two hot steaming piles of crap.


----------



## Fireguy50

You seem to be enjoying this written exchange as much as I. Sorry, belittling sarcasm is a personality gift I have a hard time controlling.

Sorry if you feel I'm intolerant, but I don't want people to think I support breaking the Uber policy. Which I understand is a stupid statement with their lack of regard for us drivers.

Now others have seemed to continue listing more extreme situations, more unbelieavle, or extremly rare, or stupid driver decisions, to prove me wrong. Demanding respect on an internet forum? These places are full of keyboard tough guys, sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way. My first post for help collecting a cleaning fee for me 5 pages of a user Darrell calling me stupid. So let's move on.

Yes my opinion isn't written in stone.
However in life one should be prepared (I'd rather not publicly list what I'm ready for and how I'll respond), but for Uber? No, I'd drive away before my gut feeling says I need to carry a weapon. And from the video examples shown, I'm not going to take a riders life for striking me like a woman or tossing scissors across the street.

I would like to purchase a dash camera, would make great stories. And probably help collect the $200 cleaning fee. In the past I've just used my phone to take pictures of riders.


----------



## David Brown

Fireguy50 said:


> Side note, most law enforcement databases are smart enough to link vehicle license plate with personal concealed or open carry firearm permits.
> 
> So any Uber driver gets pulled over in a larger sophisticated metropolitan area expect to be asked about weapons in the vehicle (AND BE HONEST, LYING ABOUT THAT IS A FELONY). Then you're running the risk of the PAX reporting you to Uber and being deactivated permanently.


Each person needs to check their states ccw laws. In Georgia, if stopped by an officer you do not need to show your ccw or volunteer you are armed. Also, if they ask, you are not obligated to do so. Not a felony. Not even a slap on the wrist.


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> You seem to be enjoying this written exchange as much as I. Sorry, belittling sarcasm is a personality gift I have a hard time controlling.
> 
> Sorry if you feel I'm intolerant, but I don't want people to think I support breaking the Uber policy. Which I understand is a stupid statement with their lack of regard for us drivers.
> 
> Now others have seemed to continue listing more extreme situations, more unbelieavle, or extremly rare, or stupid driver decisions, to prove me wrong. Demanding respect on an internet forum? These places are full of keyboard tough guys, sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way. My first post for help collecting a cleaning fee for me 5 pages of a user Darrell calling me stupid. So let's move on.


Just so we're clear, I'm not Darrell. Anyone who devolves into childish name calling just gets blocked and ignored so I don't have to be subjected to it. If its really bad I report it. Why you put up with it for 5 pages is beyond me. That being said I am not him and neither is anyone currently posting in this thread. Don't let the jacka$$ turn you into one of them. That's their goal.

I have a habit of ignoring policies - Uber's or anyone else's - that make me less safe and are put in place for idiotic reasons. Especially coming from a company that's built on ignoring, bending, and breaking rules to profit themselves. Most of these situations are rare.



Fireguy50 said:


> Yes my opinion isn't written in stone.
> However in life one should be prepared (I'd rather not publicly list what I'm ready for and how I'll respond), but for Uber? No, I'd drive away before my gut feeling says I need to carry a weapon. And from the video examples shown, I'm not going to take a riders life for striking me like a woman or tossing scissors across the street.
> 
> I would like to purchase a dash camera, would make great stories. And probably help collect the $200 cleaning fee. In the past I've just used my phone to take pictures of riders.


Your opinion doesn't have to be written in stone but it should probably be consistent for at least a 24 hour period especially on something you seem to take as so fundamental that you feel obliged to disparage people for believing otherwise. No one I know is psychic. Your "gut" can be fooled but as I said if YOU don't want to that's fine. Others of us DO. I don't understand how you plan to be "prepared for life" but somehow silo Uber as...not part of life?

I think I've made it pretty explicitly clear that I advocate using a weapon as a last resort which means, no, I will not shoot or stab someone for throwing a punch or damaging my vehicle. I don't think I've seen anyone whose advocated that here and if they did and I missed it I'll say right now their amoral a-holes who need to be permanently separated from society.

I think I've covered everything I need to cover.


----------



## Tedgey

tohunt4me said:


> Whenever you carry a weapon into a fight, realize it may be taken away and used on you.
> 
> A contact stun gun is useful, but you have to get close.( if your assailant is strangling you , you have the option to taze yourself or him ,you will both feel it) a dart stun gun can miss.( may fry your cars computer,then you get to spend MORE time with someone who realizes you just tried to taze them)
> 
> Tear gas/ pepper spray is not nice inside a car.
> Imagine blinding someone with mace,then they stumble into busy highway and become hamburger meat.
> The prosecuting attorney will hand pictures out to the jury . . .
> ( probably before lunch)
> 
> Guns do strange things. Especially bullets.if you miss, bullets may kill sleeping children in their beds.
> Get a laser sight.
> Ever try to draw a bead on something moving in the dark at night ? Can you see your front gun sight even ?
> Bats cause damage.mostly to your car if you swing it inside.
> One good bat to the face can cause $90,000.00 plus facial reconstruction surgery.all those face bones do come apart.
> 
> P.S. I always wear steel toe cowboy boots.good in the shipyards.the narrow toe designed to quickly penetrate stirrups when mounting a horse,were good for climbing steel walls and structures,smallest cracks can gain foothold.
> They can also penetrate rib cages.


After years of working on racetracks and witnessing numerous fights I can attest that a pitchfork represents more of a liability than an asset in a fight. Maybe not if you're a special forces trained marine dude or whatever but to the average Joe your best bet if you're saddled with the pitchfork is to hand it to your opponent.

As for self defense in my vehicle, I highly recommend the sledgehammer and a five pound iron wedge but that's just me.

I also like the sidewinder missile system with the hellfire as backup, just in case.

Finally, I've rigged a system where at the push of a button, stainless steel pistons shoot upwards from directly below where the passengers are sitting at approximately 20,000 lbs/sq. inch force and repeats 60 times/second. For obvious reasons I call it the ballbuster and unfortunately it's prone to fire every time I hit a bump. Might be the cause of a 3 star rating I endured a while back but you can never be too safe.


----------



## UTX1

Hello all,

Just a thought.....

I know most of us are kind, good-at-heart folks who really would prefer
not to have to equalize a dangerous situation, certainly don't look for trouble
and hope these types of events don't visit upon us. However, the world can be,
no, strike that, the world IS a dangerous place. 

I support the idea that one should protect themselves from the ills of society.
Treat each other right to begin with. When that fails irreparably, the choices
often quickly reduce to assuming one of two roles: victim or survivor.

One must put aside a lot of philosophy and intellectual gymnastics when
the ugly stuff starts going down. For those of us who place a high value on life,
especially our own, the choice was made a long time ago, perhaps in our formative years.

If anything can be read in between all this, it should not take much of a leap 
to understand that there are those among us who will not play the victim.
Within that mindset lies your greatest protection and most staunch defense.

You may choose to possess a particular weapon of choice to defend yourself
but, by all means, become proficient in it's proper use and safety. 

Finally, just about any object you can grasp within one or more hands
(in other words, "anything") can be an effective defensive tool. Depending on
the one who is in possession of the object, again, almost anything will work.
Know Thyself.

Thanks for your time. I gotta go drive. Later.


----------



## Tedgey

UTX1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just a thought.....
> 
> I know most of us are kind, good-at-heart folks who really would prefer
> not to have to equalize a dangerous situation, certainly don't look for trouble
> and hope these types of events don't visit upon us. However, the world can be,
> no, strike that, the world IS a dangerous place.
> 
> I support the idea that one should protect themselves from the ills of society.
> Treat each other right to begin with. When that fails irreparably, the choices
> often quickly reduce to assuming one of two roles: victim or survivor.
> 
> One must put aside a lot of philosophy and intellectual gymnastics when
> the ugly stuff starts going down. For those of us who place a high value on life,
> especially our own, the choice was made a long time ago, perhaps in our formative years.
> 
> If anything can be read in between all this, it should not take much of a leap
> to understand that there are those among us who will not play the victim.
> Within that mindset lies your greatest protection and most staunch defense.
> 
> You may choose to possess a particular weapon of choice to defend yourself
> but, by all means, become proficient in it's proper use and safety.
> 
> Finally, just about any object you can grasp within one or more hands
> (in other words, "anything") can be an effective defensive tool. Depending on
> the one who is in possession of the object, again, almost anything will work.
> Know Thyself.
> 
> Thanks for your time. I gotta go drive. Later.


I agree with everything this man says. That's why regardless of what you may have read elsewhere, I never, NEVER join a brouhaha with any weapon aside from the one I'm most effective with. In a scrap, I always use reason. If we're going to scuffle you're going to have to deal with reason. Hey you over there, wanna throw down? Wanna brawl? Here's what Plato would say about that. Think I'd join a kerfuffle unarmed? No, uber drivers. Before jumping into any donnybrook, you must read, learn, reason, and most of all, Uber on. And kick ass!


----------



## Fireguy50

Great video classic on how to deal with an aggressor


----------



## Fireguy50

D Town said:


> Just so we're clear, I'm not Darrell. Anyone who devolves into childish name calling just gets blocked and ignored so I don't have to be subjected to it. If its really bad I report it. Why you put up with it for 5 pages is beyond me. That being said I am not him and neither is anyone currently posting in this thread. Don't let the jacka$$ turn you into one of them. That's their goal.
> 
> I have a habit of ignoring policies - Uber's or anyone else's - that make me less safe and are put in place for idiotic reasons. Especially coming from a company that's built on ignoring, bending, and breaking rules to profit themselves.


You seem like a decent guy with above average wisdom and common sense


D Town said:


> Your opinion doesn't have to be written in stone but it should probably be consistent for at least a 24 hour period especially on something you seem to take as so fundamental that you feel obliged to disparage people for believing otherwise. No one I know is psychic. Your "gut" can be fooled but as I said if YOU don't want to that's fine. Others of us DO. I don't understand how you plan to be "prepared for life" but somehow silo Uber as...not part of life?
> 
> I think I've made it pretty explicitly clear that I advocate using a weapon as a last resort which means, no, I will not shoot or stab someone for throwing a punch or damaging my vehicle. I don't think I've seen anyone whose advocated that here and if they did and I missed it I'll say right now their amoral a-holes who need to be permanently separated from society.
> 
> I think I've covered everything I need to cover.


90% of my clients are college female hotties stupid enough to pay 3x surges. I rarely get myself anyway near the danger zone where I need my rusty tactical skills.
[Media]


----------



## truedarthvader

Fog horn and wasp spray and Jedi mind tricks. Karate chop to the Adam's Apple. Car horn and panic button. Pent up rage.


----------



## phillipzx3

simpsonsverytall said:


> i use a Shokotan knuckle punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pros
> +me
> 
> cons
> - fear the Shokotan knuckle punch


It's "Shotokan," not "Shokotan."


----------



## Tibbina

I carry Wing Chun.


----------



## Cou-ber

Richard Cranium said:


> PMS huh?.. hehehe I will behave
> Seriously even with no training a flat hand sideways to the throat is guaranteed to let you get out of the situation.
> Good advice @coubbie


Mwah!


----------



## simpsonsverytall

I feel that if people like me have weapons, that the good guys should be allowed to have one too.


phillipzx3 said:


> It's "Shotokan," not "Shokotan."


Long ago (my greatgreatgrandfather) a Shokotan monk, separated from the Shotokan sect to preserve the true nature of the knuckle punch kung fu.


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> 90% of my clients are college female hotties stupid enough to pay 3x surges. I rarely get myself anyway near the danger zone where I need my rusty tactical skills.
> [Media]


That can present its own dangers...


----------



## RockinEZ

I keep a big freaking flashlight and a real C2 Taser. The kind that shoots darts 15', 
I has a light and a laser that come on when you open the safety.

The police version has a 5 second shock cycle. 
The civilian C2 Taser has a 30 second shock cycle giving you time to run away. 
Taser International will replace the Taser if you file a police report.

It also works as a contact stun gun.


----------



## kakauber

You need one of those senior citizen button for emergency situations.....help!!! I have fallen and cant get up.....


----------



## Sundance36

I'm thinking Grizzly bear spray. But outside the car.


----------



## 75drive

dillonmcgee said:


> As an uber driver you let strangers into your car so the chances of coming across someone who is a threat is much higher than normal- this is still the x <.01% of the pax you pick up but its still your health or life.
> weapon / tool ideas
> 
> A inside facing dash cam will be worth its weight in gold if you ever need to use this
> 
> Stun gun
> pros
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> + highly intimidating by sound
> + no collateral damage chance- to car or innocents
> + rechargeable and always testable to be working
> + somewhat good against numbers
> 
> cons
> - wont stop the super drug crazy/ can fail
> - Short post stun duration / they can get back up
> 
> pepper Sprays
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> +intimidating
> +long lasting stun disable effect
> +good against numbers
> con
> -collateral damage likely - especially to other people in car including self
> -needs to be replaced after use or several tests
> 
> Gun
> +Maximum stopping power
> +full intimidation
> +law legal if done properly
> +good against numbers
> 
> -uber illegal- deactivation ?
> -lethal
> -very very high collateral damage
> - highest legal risk
> -training required or should be
> 
> Bat / mag light / melee
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> +intimidating
> +can stun attacker
> 
> -physical strength needed
> -hard to use fully in a small car area
> -can be blocked
> -not good against numbers
> - medium colateral damage chance
> 
> any other thoughts ? what do you carry ?
> i carry 56mill volt stun gun and maybe sprays


I carry a slap jack under my left thigh it's small and easy to conceal and it's very effective! The only downside is you're going to have to get out of the car and pretty much square off but they won't know you have it and when you connect it's lights out! Guaranteed! They'll never see it coming and should there be more than one person I guarantee when they see how hard their buddy falls they won't risk it! I also carry pepper spray in the door panel so I can grab it as I exit.


----------



## RockinEZ

Fireguy50 said:


> Great video classic on how to deal with an aggressor


That is a great use of the PAX DUMP.


----------



## RockinEZ

75drive said:


> I carry a slap jack under my left thigh it's small and easy to conceal and it's very effective! The only downside is you're going to have to get out of the car and pretty much square off but they won't know you have it and when you connect it's lights out! Guaranteed! They'll never see it coming and should there be more than one person I guarantee when they see how hard their buddy falls they won't risk it! I also carry pepper spray in the door panel so I can grab it as I exit.


Also illegal in every state and DC.


----------



## RockinEZ

Sundance36 said:


> I'm thinking Grizzly bear spray. But outside the car.


Bear spray is just OC stronger than 10%. 
That quart size fogger on the can would disarm the pax, you, and make your car unusable for weeks.

Bear spray.... not a good idea. 
Ten percent OC jel is a good idea.

When OC was first released one of my co-workers sprayed a very small amount in the hospital pharmacy sink. 
They had to evacuate the pharmacy and put fans at every door for an hour.

OC is nasty stuff.


----------



## 75drive

RockinEZ said:


> Also illegal in every state and DC.[/QUOTE
> That's a valid point but I'll take my chances.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

bluedogz said:


> That's why I say this. Not saying you have to shoot yourself to know you don't want to be shot, but if you don't know what your pepper spray feels like it's just as likely to incapacitate YOU instead of your attacker.
> 
> Someone above nailed it- NEVER carry a weapon you're not prepared to have taken away.


If you opt for a taser or stun gun, look for one with a wrist strap and pin. If the unit is grabbed from you the pin comes out of the unit and it is no longer able to fire.


----------



## RockinEZ

I have a buddy that is a bartender. 
I asked him if he had a baseball bat or club behind the bar. 

He said that is bad news in court, and completely unnecessary. 

He has a whole rack of long neck bottles at hand that would do the job, and he would come out better if he had to go to court. 

The blackjack is like the baseball bat. 

Sure it works, but so does a large D Cell flashlight. 

One is illegal, the other is a normal thing for a driver to have handy.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

RockinEZ said:


> I have a buddy that is a bartender.
> I asked him if he had a baseball bat or club behind the bar.
> 
> He said that is bad news in court, and completely unnecessary.
> 
> He has a whole rack of long neck bottles at hand that would do the job, and he would come out better if he had to go to court.
> 
> The blackjack is like the baseball bat.
> 
> Sure it works, but so does a large D Cell flashlight.
> 
> One is illegal, the other is a normal thing for a driver to have handy.


You want to have your weapon fit your environment. Have a glove and ball with your bat, not in the winter, wasp spray when you live in an apt. in the city doesn't fit when they check your license and registration. Seen plenty of Cops episodes where they believe there is intent with the weapon when most people don't have one. You can get in trouble if your weapon exceeds the situation.


----------



## uber strike

the best deterrent from violent drunk uber passengers is to steer away from driving nights. all 3 uber driver killings took place at night. be careful out there. beware of strangers sitting behind you and also people on the streets are attacking uber drivers.


----------



## Teksaz




----------



## Steve Thompson

bluedogz said:


> Never carry any weapon you haven't experienced the effects of.
> Be prepared to flee, not fight.
> "Good against numbers"? Unless you are Jackie Chan, see above.


Always seek an escape route. Have one in mind whenever you stop your car.


----------



## RockinEZ

Steve Thompson said:


> Always seek an escape route. Have one in mind whenever you stop your car.


Dart 'em in the face with the C-2 Taser. While the 30 second shock cycle is cooking them like eggs, I jet with the phone, leaving the Taser to continue it's program.

Call the cops from a safe place. File a police report, and request a new Taser from Taser International as part of their C-2 program. They replace the Taser if you file a police report.


----------



## Fireguy50

RockinEZ said:


> I have a buddy that is a bartender.
> I asked him if he had a baseball bat or club behind the bar.
> 
> He said that is bad news in court, and completely unnecessary.
> 
> He has a whole rack of long neck bottles at hand that would do the job, and he would come out better if he had to go to court.
> 
> The blackjack is like the baseball bat.
> 
> Sure it works, but so does a large D Cell flashlight.
> 
> One is illegal, the other is a normal thing for a driver to have handy.


Bar bouncers are just like Uber drivers, disposable commodities.
Had a friend quit the job after he bounced a guy out and be landed on a broken shot glass. Bar wasn't going to pay he's legal fee's, or stand behind their employee. He changed professions. He became a firefighter in my academy class.


----------



## RockinEZ

Fireguy50 said:


> Bar bouncers are just like Uber drivers, disposable commodities.
> Had a friend quit the job after he bounced a guy out and be landed on a broken shot glass. Bar wasn't going to pay he's legal fee's, or stand behind their employee. He changed professions. He became a firefighter in my academy class.


A better life choice.


----------



## Fireguy50

RockinEZ said:


> A better life choice.


Eh, we're still disposable commodities. Injuries and cancer are no joke. After the 9/11 responders cancer lawsuits, there is research showing that regular house fire has the same risk of cancer with current breathing apparatus and fire gear cleaning policies.


----------



## RockinEZ

My uncle was a fire chief in Amarillo during the late '50s and '60s. 
He died of lung cancer. Job related, he did not smoke. 

All my cousins were firefighters, and most of their sons are now. 

Fighting fire is a dangerous business in more ways than one.


----------



## KibblesNBitz

I


dillonmcgee said:


> As an uber driver you let strangers into your car so the chances of coming across someone who is a threat is much higher than normal- this is still the x <.01% of the pax you pick up but its still your health or life.
> weapon / tool ideas
> 
> A inside facing dash cam will be worth its weight in gold if you ever need to use this
> 
> Stun gun
> pros
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> + highly intimidating by sound
> + no collateral damage chance- to car or innocents
> + rechargeable and always testable to be working
> + somewhat good against numbers
> 
> cons
> - wont stop the super drug crazy/ can fail
> - Short post stun duration / they can get back up
> 
> pepper Sprays
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> +intimidating
> +long lasting stun disable effect
> +good against numbers
> con
> -collateral damage likely - especially to other people in car including self
> -needs to be replaced after use or several tests
> 
> Gun
> +Maximum stopping power
> +full intimidation
> +law legal if done properly
> +good against numbers
> 
> -uber illegal- deactivation ?
> -lethal
> -very very high collateral damage
> - highest legal risk
> -training required or should be
> 
> Bat / mag light / melee
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> + no training required
> + Fully uber and law legal
> +intimidating
> +can stun attacker
> 
> -physical strength needed
> -hard to use fully in a small car area
> -can be blocked
> -not good against numbers
> - medium colateral damage chance
> 
> any other thoughts ? what do you carry ?
> i carry 56mill volt stun gun and maybe sprays


 I carry a 1911 Chiappa .22lr. A gun is 90% intimidation.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

KibblesNBitz said:


> I
> 
> I carry a 1911 Chiappa .22lr. A gun is 90% intimidation.


That theory could kill you. Don't count on it.


----------



## KibblesNBitz

5 Star Guy said:


> That theory could kill you. Don't count on it.


I'm confident in it. Even if I had to use force, a few rounds to the face and chest will stop someone.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

KibblesNBitz said:


> I'm confident in it. Even if I had to use force, a few rounds to the face and chest will stop someone.


I suggested earlier to go try it with a buddy. Let him decide if you would get a shot or if he would most likely kill you. I bet he would. Try it with a water gun or something. You don't know when your buddy is going to flip, at least it will be your buddy this time.


----------



## RockinEZ

Firearms automatically divorce Uber of any responsibility. 

It is in the agreement. 
It was released this week in the statement describing the reasons drivers would be deactivated. 
Firearms is always near the top of the list. 

There are other options that have fewer consequences. 

Read "In the Gravest Extreme". Written by a cop and FBI agent about what happens if you shoot someone. It ain't pretty. If you kill them it gets down right ugly. Even in a good shoot. 

If you think you need a gun in an Uber move to a different area.


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> Bar bouncers are just like Uber drivers, disposable commodities.
> Had a friend quit the job after he bounced a guy out and be landed on a broken shot glass. Bar wasn't going to pay he's legal fee's, or stand behind their employee. He changed professions. He became a firefighter in my academy class.


He was a bouncer for an idiotic club then. If the guy successfully sues the bouncer then the club is next. As a matter of fact I have no clue why that guy would bother with the bouncer when the club has the money.

That said, he made a FAR better career choice going into fire fighting.


----------



## RockinEZ

The funny part is my friend was a bartender, not a bouncer. 

I was the bouncer.


----------



## Fireguy50

D Town said:


> He was a bouncer for an idiotic club then. If the guy successfully sues the bouncer then the club is next. As a matter of fact I have no clue why that guy would bother with the bouncer when the club has the money.
> 
> That said, he made a FAR better career choice going into fire fighting.


There was no lawsuit, but he had a moment of clarity, thinking he almost ended this drunks life. No liability assurance from the bar. He walked away from that career. Definitely better career choice with a municipal Fire Department! However Firefighter/Police/Paramedics are still disposable commodities! (Suggestive reason why I'm a part time Uber driver!)


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> There was no lawsuit, but he had a moment of clarity, thinking he almost ended this drunks life. No liability assurance from the bar. He walked away from that career. Definitely better career choice with a municipal Fire Department! However Firefighter/Police/Paramedics are still disposable commodities! (Suggestive reason why I'm a part time Uber driver!)


Anyone not making the decisions that guide the ship are disposable. Hence why I'm pro union.


----------



## RockinEZ

D Town said:


> Anyone not making the decisions that guide the ship are disposable. Hence why I'm pro union.


So you have no union experience eh?
Texans and unions don't seem a likely partnership.

Unions are organized separation of the money from the worker. Nothing more. 
Anyone believing more has not been in a union.

I have worked out west where we have "nice unions". Ask the folks back east where they have the "heavy" unions.

None are good and a Texas wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Obnoxious_Gas

My weapon of choice is reminding the fools that I'll go kamikaze into a concrete barrier. Nothing scares a passenger straight like letting them know you're crazier AND you're the sober one.


----------



## Fireguy50

So you're choosing the Falling Down movie approach


----------



## D Town

Obnoxious_Gas said:


> My weapon of choice is reminding the fools that I'll go kamikaze into a concrete barrier. Nothing scares a passenger straight like letting them know you're crazier AND you're the sober one.


Never rely on a threat you're not prepared to actually use...and if you ARE prepared to use that one I strongly, STRONGLY, suggest you figure out something to use between nothing and possible suicide/life altering crippling injury.


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> So you're choosing the Falling Down movie approach


I don't know what that movie is about or when it came out but I am finding it and watching the **** out of it. That clip is better than the last two movies I've seen.


----------



## KibblesNBitz

5 Star Guy said:


> I suggested earlier to go try it with a buddy. Let him decide if you would get a shot or if he would most likely kill you. I bet he would. Try it with a water gun or something. You don't know when your buddy is going to flip, at least it will be your buddy this time.


I'm quite sure I would be able to at least handle myself in a situation. As far as shooting goes, I have a background from the Marine corps. Now, if someone in the back just started stabbing me without notice, that would be different.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

KibblesNBitz said:


> I'm quite sure I would be able to at least handle myself in a situation. As far as shooting goes, I have a background from the Marine corps. Now, if someone in the back just started stabbing me without notice, that would be different.


Bingo, that's what I'm talking about. Go practice on your friend and see if he thinks he won and would've killed or beat the crap out of you or if you took care of him and got him arrested so he doesn't sue you or you go to jail for using excessive force. This fantasy stuff is just that until you actually run a scenario at an undisclosed location where someone won't call the police thinking your training is the real deal.


----------



## Fireguy50

D Town said:


> I don't know what that movie is about or when it came out but I am finding it and watching the **** out of it. That clip is better than the last two movies I've seen.


Falling Down 1993
http://imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt0106856/

Low level government employee gets fired & divorced!
Stuck in traffic, decides to abandon his car and walk home!
It's like a nerd playing Rambo for 90 minutes.
Good movie if you find it on Netflix or Amazon prime


----------



## Fireguy50

New subject!
Movie: No Good Deed, skip to 3:00 mark of video, when the stack of license plates stopped a shotgun blast.





Thinking about ballistic armor for the drivers seat
*CHEAP!*


----------



## D Town

Fireguy50 said:


> New subject!
> Movie: No Good Deed, skip to 3:00 mark of video, when the stack of license plates stopped a shotgun blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about ballistic armor for the drivers seat
> *CHEAP!*


What you fail to take into consideration is the fact that it was Samuel L Jackson. It wasn't the plates it was the invisible layer of bad a$$ that constantly emanates from the man.


----------



## Fireguy50

Oh yeah. I'm not Samuel L Jackson with my BAD [email protected]¢k3R Wallet. Or Jason Statham with a BMW M5.

Man I suck, wish I was a bada$$.

Closest TV character I am is Dr
Gregory House. I'm functioning!


----------



## Jkingston

I carry a pocket knife & pepper spray. I want to get a tazer soon and a dash cam b/c I am driving for uber more than I have before.


----------



## D Town

Jkingston said:


> I carry a pocket knife & pepper spray. I want to get a tazer soon and a dash cam b/c I am driving for uber more than I have before.


Dash camera should have been your first purchase.


----------



## Deebo

Dash cam, pepper spray and a few well placed knives are what I use. Agree with he above post, I wont drive with out a dash cam.


----------



## HiFareLoRate

I have 912 on speed dial.
It's the number for emergencies.
(Alcoholic burp) 

I don't dink and dive doin Uber I sware!


----------



## D Town

jonni smith said:


> I pepper sprayed 2 guys last night. one grabbed my boob


Cops catch em?


----------



## dillonmcgee

insertgenericusername said:


> Self-defense is something that everybody should always be at least minimally prepared for no matter what they're doing.


actually uber told me that all but the gun are allowed and are a good idea- being defenseless is always a bad idea, you cant always run


----------



## dillonmcgee

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/dillonmcgee : "Ahoy!" and Wel-
> come to UP.Net/Forums from
> Mostly Dark...overnight...Marco Island,
> which I KNOW...You KNOW.
> 
> Congratulations on your 1st Featured
> Thread coming so early...12 days...
> COULD be a New Record. Alright!
> 
> Haberdasher Admires. Bison Inspires!


thanks - hows marco island ? usually big surges there i see, been there a few times


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

dillonmcgee said:


> thanks - hows marco island ? usually big surges there i see, been there a few times


POST # 177/dillonmcgee: Marco is STILL
here...Chortle ! BUT...but
the Snowbirds evacuated after Easter, so
ANY $URGE$ "OB$ERVED" are Figments
of the Imagination of SOME DEM DAM
ENGE-NEERS up'in Seattle'n such'n all
enjoying their "Revenge of the Nerds"
on the Drivers, I tell you what!

AND...AND...there are TWO Roads onto
Marco no matter WHAT Mr. Nawelaniak
sez on the "Stan & Haney Show"! He was
Shilling-4-Travi$ " O N ... A I R " Tuesday...
acting like the NOOBEST of Drivers on
UPNF. My EMAIL WAS read aloud Yes-
terday but, in his "Mind Made:Up...Don't
Confuse me with FACTS" refused to accept
a Bisonic Tutorial/or Interview/or Directed
Q&A.

HIS FAUX PAS?
1) Tip can be made through the App.
2) Rates are "just below" that of Local Cabs.
3) Background Checks are Very Thorough.

His 23ish Daughter, Shelby, is keen on the
Entitled PAX Pampering, but has evidently
MISLEAD "Radio Daddy-O" into Cluelessne$$.

Thanks again for starting this Thread !
MANY UPNFers are CATEGORICAL Anti-
Gunners, aghast at references to "The Gun-
shine State". By the "Same Token" I'm CER-
TAIN that many of a Vermont Candidate's
Supporters would be Absolutely APOPLEC-
TIC over the Sensible LACK of Firearm
Laws in the Green Mountain State.

Bison prefers a "GobSmacking" as it does
NOT involve the Frequent Cerebral Damage
caused by Episodes of Apoplexy.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Fireguy50 said:


> Falling Down 1993
> http://imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt0106856/
> 
> Low level government employee gets fired & divorced!
> Stuck in traffic, decides to abandon his car and walk home!
> It's like a nerd playing Rambo for 90 minutes.
> Good movie if you find it on Netflix or Amazon prime


POST # 166/Fireguy50: Scariest Michael
Douglas "vehicle"
ever ! Was he driving a Chevette ?

California Tags: " D E F E N S "


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Bill Collector said:


> 6D cells Maglite.


POST # 4/Bill Collector: P E R H A P S...
in the Inimitable
Style of Wil_Iam_Fuber'd,
you'd give Consideration to a "Wicked
WITTY Revision" of Avatar to show
Honeybee hovering with Aforemen-
tioned 6 ×"D"Cell MAGLITE attached ?


----------



## Bill Collector

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 4/Bill Collector: P E R H A P S...
> in the Inimitable
> Style of Wil_Iam_Fuber'd,
> you'd give Consideration to a "Wicked
> WITTY Revision" of Avatar to show
> Honeybee hovering with Aforemen-
> tioned 6 ×"D"Cell MAGLITE attached ?


Great idea! Not artistically inclined and don't think I can afford to pay an artist. If Uber surges like it used to, maybe!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

tohunt4me said:


> Whenever you carry a weapon into a fight, realize it may be taken away and used on you.
> 
> A contact stun gun is useful, but you have to get close.( if your assailant is strangling you , you have the option to taze yourself or him ,you will both feel it) a dart stun gun can miss.( may fry your cars computer,then you get to spend MORE time with someone who realizes you just tried to taze them)
> 
> Tear gas/ pepper spray is not nice inside a car.
> Imagine blinding someone with mace,then they stumble into busy highway and become hamburger meat.
> The prosecuting attorney will hand pictures out to the jury . . .
> ( probably before lunch)
> 
> Guns do strange things. Especially bullets.if you miss, bullets may kill sleeping children in their beds.
> Get a laser sight.
> Ever try to draw a bead on something moving in the dark at night ? Can you see your front gun sight even ?
> Bats cause damage.mostly to your car if you swing it inside.
> One good bat to the face can cause $90,000.00 plus facial reconstruction surgery.all those face bones do come apart.
> 
> P.S. I always wear steel toe cowboy boots.good in the shipyards.the narrow toe designed to quickly penetrate stirrups when mounting a horse,were good for climbing steel walls and structures,smallest cracks can gain foothold.
> They can also penetrate rib cages.


POST # 6/tohunt4me: Don't forget about
the Additional Utility
of being able to P U L V E R I Z E the
Tiniest of Brass Kakanaddies !

You MUST...MUST be a Fan of the Boot
Maker used by the Fictional Salamanca-
Twins.....in AMC's "Breaking Bad".


----------



## tohunt4me

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 6/tohunt4me: Don't forget about
> the Additional Utility
> of being able to P U L V E R I Z E the
> Tiniest of Brass Kakanaddies !
> 
> You MUST...MUST be a Fan of the Boot
> Maker used by the Fictional Salamanca-
> Twins.....in AMC's "Breaking Bad".


H&H Double H
With Aztec soles,nonslip,mud grip,heat resistant Able to stand on red hot welding slag and not melt or burn through . . .best workboot in the world as far as I'm concerned.
When clean ,they look like dress boots.
Never saw AmC' s breaking bad.
Been using this boot for 30 years.
Was climbing high iron before they had mandatory safety belts.Beam Dancing.
(Before mandatory safety harness, falls were forever)


----------



## tohunt4me

The good ole days of 14 hour workdays 7 days a week and 24 hour bars . . .
( scared of wasps,lol,interesting sight,fighting wasps atop iron)


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

tohunt4me said:


> H&H Double H
> With Aztec soles,nonslip,mud grip,heat resistant Able to stand on red hot welding slag and not melt or burn through . . .best workboot in the world as far as I'm concerned.
> When clean ,they look like dress boots.
> Never saw AmC' s breaking bad.
> Been using this boot for 30 years.
> Was climbing high iron before they had mandatory safety belts.Beam Dancing.
> (Before mandatory safety harness, falls were forever)


POST # 183/tohunt4me: EVEN BETTER !
Most Public Libraries
are part of a "System": in Florida, it is
done by County, possibly by Parish in
LA. My point is that THAT 7 YEAR SERIES
is available on DVD...FOR FREE...across
these United States: Y E E H A H !


----------



## tohunt4me

Fireguy50 said:


> Falling Down 1993
> http://imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt0106856/
> 
> Low level government employee gets fired & divorced!
> Stuck in traffic, decides to abandon his car and walk home!
> It's like a nerd playing Rambo for 90 minutes.
> Good movie if you find it on Netflix or Amazon prime


There is a lesson in that movie for every tax mule in America.
The lead character, never realized that he was the bad guy,untill realization came to him,past the point of correction.
Every mid life crisis on male in America should watch this movie,and understand it.


----------



## tohunt4me

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 177/dillonmcgee: Marco is STILL
> here...Chortle ! BUT...but
> the Snowbirds evacuated after Easter, so
> ANY $URGE$ "OB$ERVED" are Figments
> of the Imagination of SOME DEM DAM
> ENGE-NEERS up'in Seattle'n such'n all
> enjoying their "Revenge of the Nerds"
> on the Drivers, I tell you what!
> 
> AND...AND...there are TWO Roads onto
> Marco no matter WHAT Mr. Nawelaniak
> sez on the "Stan & Haney Show"! He was
> Shilling-4-Travi$ " O N ... A I R " Tuesday...
> acting like the NOOBEST of Drivers on
> UPNF. My EMAIL WAS read aloud Yes-
> terday but, in his "Mind Made:Up...Don't
> Confuse me with FACTS" refused to accept
> a Bisonic Tutorial/or Interview/or Directed
> Q&A.
> 
> HIS FAUX PAS?
> 1) Tip can be made through the App.
> 2) Rates are "just below" that of Local Cabs.
> 3) Background Checks are Very Thorough.
> 
> His 23ish Daughter, Shelby, is keen on the
> Entitled PAX Pampering, but has evidently
> MISLEAD "Radio Daddy-O" into Cluelessne$$.
> 
> Thanks again for starting this Thread !
> MANY UPNFers are CATEGORICAL Anti-
> Gunners, aghast at references to "The Gun-
> shine State". By the "Same Token" I'm CER-
> TAIN that many of a Vermont Candidate's
> Supporters would be Absolutely APOPLEC-
> TIC over the Sensible LACK of Firearm
> Laws in the Green Mountain State.
> 
> Bison prefers a "GobSmacking" as it does
> NOT involve the Frequent Cerebral Damage
> caused by Episodes of Apoplexy.


Very much "pro gun" and "pro individual rights".
Does not believe a gun will solve all.
People who have had to use them sleep with all the lights on.
Something to think of . . .


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Beur said:


> Check out it the SafeTrek app as well. Nice panic button app, after you remove your thumb you have 10 secs to put in a code, if you don't they start tracking your location and alerting the police. Best $29 per year I've spent.
> 
> If you get that feeling trigger it and let the pros do the rest.
> 
> Had to use it last weekend at an event for my real job, dude was bothering one of the celebs to the point he laid hands on her breasts, saw it happened hit the panic button and walked up to try to defuse him with security in tow.


POST # 21/Beur: T H E R E....is your
"Nugget" for a
☆ Featured☆Thread☆ ! Maybe, like
the Palm Springs "Chokehold from
Behind earns PAX "Free Night" at
Greybar Motel" Episode about a Year
Ago, this Recent "Real Job" Experience
dredges up Past Demons. You D O know
how to "Tell a Story" !

Haberdasher,Admires. Bison Inspires!


----------



## tohunt4me

Fireguy50 said:


> New subject!
> Movie: No Good Deed, skip to 3:00 mark of video, when the stack of license plates stopped a shotgun blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about ballistic armor for the drivers seat
> *CHEAP!*


1/8" iron will deflect a .357 round.
They make signs out of this in the cane fields.
I will never shoot one again.
Ricochets REALLY do make that zing sound when flying by your head !
I know this to be fact.


----------



## tohunt4me

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 183/tohunt4me: EVEN BETTER !
> Most Public Libraries
> are part of a "System": in Florida, it is
> done by County, possibly by Parish in
> LA. My point is that THAT 7 YEAR SERIES
> is available on DVD...FOR FREE...across
> these United States: Y E E H A H !


Will have to pay my library fines and renew my card then.


----------



## tohunt4me

5 Star Guy said:


> Bingo, that's what I'm talking about. Go practice on your friend and see if he thinks he won and would've killed or beat the crap out of you or if you took care of him and got him arrested so he doesn't sue you or you go to jail for using excessive force. This fantasy stuff is just that until you actually run a scenario at an undisclosed location where someone won't call the police thinking your training is the real deal.


We used to spill out of the Bruce Lee movies fighting in the mall parking lot. . .it alarmed some people.
The old days.
Beatles triple movie matinee for .25 cents . . ." air conditioned " theater with the ' balconey'.


----------



## tohunt4me

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 183/tohunt4me: EVEN BETTER !
> Most Public Libraries
> are part of a "System": in Florida, it is
> done by County, possibly by Parish in
> LA. My point is that THAT 7 YEAR SERIES
> is available on DVD...FOR FREE...across
> these United States: Y E E H A H !


Lol
You are probably old enough to remember the " book mobile" ups sized library van that brought the library to kids . . .


----------



## tohunt4me

tohunt4me said:


> 1/8" iron will deflect a .357 round.
> They make signs out of this in the cane fields.
> I will never shoot one again.
> Ricochets REALLY do make that zing sound when flying by your head !
> I know this to be fact.


It takes THOUSANDS of rounds to "master" a firearm.you must learn to shoot with both hands,in case you are injured on one side.like throwing knives,throwing stars, nun Chuck's,chain,darts,butterfly knives,mastery takes many hours of training.(and sometimes physical pain and injury)
I suggest purchase of a .22 caliber size and weight similar to your primary weapon..22 is cheapest ammunition to practice with.
I like stainless steel ruger with 2" barrel.you can swim in saltwater with it.put rubber grips on it.wood stocks split with frequent shooting from short barrel kick.you will end up with " cop callous" in web of hand.( how to spot undercover from handshake)
No use carrying a gun unless you can fire as accurately as throwing a stone.reflexively.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

tohunt4me said:


> Lol
> You are probably old enough to remember the " book mobile" ups sized library van that brought the library to kids . . .


POST # 192/tohunt4me: I was never 
THAT Rurally Located
when growing up. At age 1 6 1 , I DO
remember the Era of the BookMo'SteamMo'
as the Youth Along the Mississippi would
race to the Next Port and enjoy the Gener-
ous 2 month Book Loan period.

A chance meeting with Riverboat
Apprentice Samuel Clemens led to us
rapidly listing "1,000,000 Things More
Fun than Golf". I shared my Frustration
with The Game one day "A Good Walk
Spoiled", was my KINDEST Complaint.

NOW you know th' "Rest of the Story."


----------



## tohunt4me

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 192/tohunt4me: I was never
> THAT Rurally Located
> when growing up. At age 1 6 1 , I DO
> remember the Era of the BookMo'SteamMo'
> as the Youth Along the Mississippi would
> race to the Next Port and enjoy the Gener-
> ous 2 month Book Loan period.
> 
> A chance meeting with Riverboat
> Apprentice Samuel Clemens led to us
> rapidly listing "1,000,000 Things More
> Fun than Golf". I shared my Frustration
> with The Game one day "A Good Walk
> Spoiled", was my KINDEST Complaint.
> 
> NOW you know th' "Rest of the Story."


The river boat that would steam past your house on the bayous, playing the Caliope . . .the passengers would throw oranges to children on the bayous banks !( gone along with the traveling pot salesman)
My grandparents used to take the " school boat " to school.They would whip them for speaking French.
Now , they lament loss of 'culture' and teach French in schools . . .
( Samuel Clemens, the George Carlin of his era)( I have old black and white pictures,somewhere, from grand parents,along with mule drawn Mardi gras floats in New Orleans)


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

tohunt4me said:


> It takes THOUSANDS of rounds to "master" a firearm.you must learn to shoot with both hands,in case you are injured on one side.like throwing knives,throwing stars, nun Chuck's,chain,darts,butterfly knives,mastery takes many hours of training.(and sometimes physical pain and injury)
> I suggest purchase of a .22 caliber size and weight similar to your primary weapon..22 is cheapest ammunition to practice with.
> I like stainless steel ruger with 2" barrel.you can swim in saltwater with it.put rubber grips on it.wood stocks split with frequent shooting from short barrel kick.you will end up with " cop callous" in web of hand.( how to spot undercover from handshake)
> No use carrying a gun unless you can fire as accurately as throwing a stone.reflexively.


POST # 193/tohunt4me: H E Y O O O O !
I've been Shooting
since Age 5 in Day Camp! 
Although my purchases over the
Last Decade have been dictated by
Minimum Calibers with which to
compete in IDPA and USPSA [9mm/
.38 Super/.45 ACP] Next up WILL BE
.22 Conversion Units for my 9mm CZ
and my .45 Glock.


----------



## tohunt4me

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 193/tohunt4me: H E Y O O O O !
> I've been Shooting
> since Age 5 in Day Camp!
> Although my purchases over the
> Last Decade have been dictated by
> Minimum Calibers with which to
> compete in IDPA and USPSA [9mm/
> .38 Super/.45 ACP] Next up WILL BE
> .22 Conversion Units for my 9mm CZ
> and my .45 Glock.


You have vice to unscrew barrels without scarring ?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

tohunt4me said:


> You have vice to unscrew barrels without scarring ?


POST # 197/tohunt4me: Pistols have
drop-in barrels.
Revolvers utilize a screw-in process.

A "Neighbor" of Yours is World-Famous
Wheelgunner, Jerry Miculek. Lotta
YouTUBEry available on his Various
Rigs and "Time Challenges".


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberLaLa said:


> Rideshare drivers best friend: Pepper GEL
> 
> No mist in the car...stays on attackers face.
> 
> http://www.mace.com/products/mace-brand-families/pepper-gel/mace-peppergel-large


POST # 57/UberLaLa: Thanks for the
Helpful
Hyperlink ! Bostonian Bison likee.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

dpv said:


> I carry a knife and mace with me.


POST # 62/dpv: Sooooo.....they call
you "Sharpy",
"Stick-E" or "Pokey" depending on THAT
DAY'S ARMAMENTARIUM ?

Loquacious Bison: Words: USE'EM !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

D Town said:


> Yeah it is rare but rare doesn't mean won't happen. Just means it won't be every day, week, or month. That doesn't mean you shouldn't be prepared. Its the same as taking the precaution of wearing a seat belt. I've been physically attacked WAY more than I've been involved in traffic accidents but I still put on my seat belt even though I likely won't need it because if I DO need it it will save me a whole lotta pain at least and maybe my life at best.
> 
> Having defensive weapons doesn't cause overreactions. Its your mentality. This is why I tell people to get training along with telling them to be armed in some fashion. You need to know how to talk down and deescalate a situation. You need to throw up as many non-violent barriers as possible but the reality is that some times things degenerate to a point where you have no choice and rare though those times may be if you are not equipped to defend yourself at those times that can cost you your life. At the end of the day, I'm going home.
> 
> I've used pepper spray too many times to get a reasonable count. I've never had anyone continue to attack me after being sprayed. Had one freakishly huge guy who took a swing at me walk off for a few seconds then turn around like nothing had happened and come apologize to me before casually walking away....that one was a little surreal.


POST # 98/D Town: So it was YOU
who called-in
the Andre the Giant Scare in Dallas !

Rick James: "S U P E R Freaky !"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

5 Star Guy said:


> I really do want to see what drivers report back here, I hope they do, especially the women. Honey, go try to attack me in the backseat.


POST # 103/5 Star Guy: O.K. SmartyPants,
NEW RULES:
☆ You vs. The Vixen.
☆ Purses at 20 Paces.
☆ NO MORE than $100 in-change allowed.
☆ Shake hands and come out FIGHTING!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberLaLa said:


> P R E C I S E L Y . . .


POST # 107/UberLaLa: Hi ho ! UPNF
Forum Esthetics
just called to provide a Well-Earned
"Attaboy!" for your "just right" usage
of CAPS & D o u b l e - S p a c i n g in a
Recent Post of Esthetic Significance.

Awards-Happy Bison: Jolly, GoodShow !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Tedgey said:


> After years of working on racetracks and witnessing numerous fights I can attest that a pitchfork represents more of a liability than an asset in a fight. Maybe not if you're a special forces trained marine dude or whatever but to the average Joe your best bet if you're saddled with the pitchfork is to hand it to your opponent.
> 
> As for self defense in my vehicle, I highly recommend the sledgehammer and a five pound iron wedge but that's just me.
> 
> I also like the sidewinder missile system with the hellfire as backup, just in case.
> 
> Finally, I've rigged a system where at the push of a button, stainless steel pistons shoot upwards from directly below where the passengers are sitting at approximately 20,000 lbs/sq. inch force and repeats 60 times/second. For obvious reasons I call it the ballbuster and unfortunately it's prone to fire every time I hit a bump. Might be the cause of a 3 star rating I endured a while back but you can never be too safe.


POST # 120/Tedgey: Cruel AND Vichys-
soise PAX Treatment ?
How DELIGHTFULLY DISRUPTIVE !

When the "Going gets Tough".....
Tedgey "Goes Medieval" !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Tedgey said:


> I agree with everything this man says. That's why regardless of what you may have read elsewhere, I never, NEVER join a brouhaha with any weapon aside from the one I'm most effective with. In a scrap, I always use reason. If we're going to scuffle you're going to have to deal with reason. Hey you over there, wanna throw down? Wanna brawl? Here's what Plato would say about that. Think I'd join a kerfuffle unarmed? No, uber drivers. Before jumping into any donnybrook, you must read, learn, reason, and most of all, Uber on. And kick ass!


POST #"122/Tedgey: Sorta kinda like
Bruce Lee meets
the A.F.L.A.C. Duck ? Like that ? Sorta ?

Inquiring Bison: Asking for a Friend.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Fireguy50 said:


> You seem like a decent guy with above average wisdom and common sense
> 
> 90% of my clients are college female hotties stupid enough to pay 3x surges. I rarely get myself anyway near the danger zone where I need my rusty tactical skills.
> [Media]


POST # 124/Fireguy50: Aisha Tyler
R O C K S !
She was a Panelist on Chris Hardwick's
"midnight" earlier this AM. Did you
ever * LOOK * at andaas ' Avatar ?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

5 Star Guy said:


> You want to have your weapon fit your environment. Have a glove and ball with your bat, not in the winter, wasp spray when you live in an apt. in the city doesn't fit when they check your license and registration. Seen plenty of Cops episodes where they believe there is intent with the weapon when most people don't have one. You can get in trouble if your weapon exceeds the situation.


POST # 141/5 Star Guy: Soooo.......for me,
on Marco Island,
250 miles from the Nearest Abattoir,
I would be Best Advised to NOT CARRY
a "Captive Bolt Pneumatic Livestock
Device" [so skillfully used by Javier
Bardem in "No Country for Old Men"]
in the Trunk of BisonMobilio?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

RockinEZ said:


> Dart 'em in the face with the C-2 Taser. While the 30 second shock cycle is cooking them like eggs, I jet with the phone, leaving the Taser to continue it's program.
> 
> Call the cops from a safe place. File a police report, and request a new Taser from Taser International as part of their C-2 program. They replace the Taser if you file a police report.


POST # 145/RockinEZ: S O M E B O D Y 
needs to "get with" a
Taser Sales Manager 'bout a "Real Job"!


----------



## RockinEZ

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 145/RockinEZ: S O M E B O D Y
> needs to "get with" a
> Taser Sales Manager 'bout a "Real Job"!


Have you met a Taser International sales/trainer? They all look like Mac, the Special Forces guy.

They sell mostly to cops, so I guess the military guys work best for Taser.


----------



## tohunt4me

Blackwater/Academi retirement program.

Pays better than Chauffer/ Bodyguard gig ?


----------



## RockinEZ

tohunt4me said:


> Blackwater/Academi retirement program.
> 
> Pays better than Chauffer/ Bodyguard gig ?


That is what the trainers look like. 
Bald heads and custom suits. Guys that work out that much can't buy off the rack.


----------



## tohunt4me

RockinEZ said:


> That is what the trainers look like.
> Bald heads and custom suits. Guys that work out that much can't buy off the rack.


If you see what they get paid a day " offshore" they can afford it if they haven't pist it all away.


----------



## RockinEZ

tohunt4me said:


> If you see what they get paid a day " offshore" they can afford it if they haven't pist it all away.


Can you imagine what the Somali pirates think when they approach a ship and find a bunch of these guys with modern weapons?

Brings a smile to my face.


----------



## RockinEZ

RockinEZ said:


> Can you imagine what the Somali pirates think when they approach a ship and find a bunch of these guys with modern weapons?
> 
> Brings a smile to my face.


My Javelin says Merry Christmas to your ancient RPGs and AKs.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Ok call me cray, I'm at a light and I'm fending off my imaginary violent pax in the backseat somewhere. I don't think anyone noticed me getting beat up badly.  I can't reach anywhere past my headrest on the back of my seat. I highly doubt after 11 pages on here that anyone has really tested this out. Now I have my water bottle I carry in my door pocket for the gym, I'll try to grab that next but this is looking more like a fantasy than reality. Be very careful who you choose to enter your car as that really is your only guaranteed protection.


----------



## UberTrip

Here is my setup... (see attached photo)

1. 9MM Springfield XD (hollow points)
2. 4oz FoxLabs Pepper Spray (medium fog)
3. 21 inch ASP Baton
4. 200 Lumen Inova Flashlight

Pistol is secured under driver front seat, and is not accessible from any other seat in the car. Pepper spray, baton, and flashlight are secured in place within the center armrest storage. Pepper spray can be withdrawn from any angle.

It is against Uber’s policy to posses a firearm in your vehicle when using their services. Tough sh**, this is my vehicle, I’m not an employee and they can’t guarantee I won’t be harmed by a passenger. I have my CCP (concealed weapons permit) in my state with also grants me reciprocity to 26 other. 

I don't care if Uber doesn't like it, I'm still doing it. Drivers conform to a lot of rules they don't like. It goes both ways...


----------



## 5 Star Guy

UberTrip said:


> Here is my setup... (see attached photo)
> 
> 1. 9MM Springfield XD (hollow points)
> 2. 4oz FoxLabs Pepper Spray (medium fog)
> 3. 21 inch ASP Baton
> 4. 200 Lumen Inova Flashlight
> 
> Pistol is secured under driver front seat, and is not accessible from any other seat in the car. Pepper spray, baton, and flashlight are secured in place within the center armrest storage. Pepper spray can be withdrawn from any angle.
> 
> It is against Uber's policy to posses a firearm in your vehicle when using their services. Tough sh**, this is my vehicle, I'm not an employee and they can't guarantee I won't be harmed by a passenger. I have my CCP (concealed weapons permit) in my state with also grants me reciprocity to 26 other.
> 
> I don't care if Uber doesn't like it, I'm still doing it. Drivers conform to a lot of rules they don't like. It goes both ways...


Now go try to use those weapons. Put in fake objects like those with your buddy in the back. I think it's a fantasy unless you don't wear a seatbelt and you already have a hand over it just in case.


----------



## UberTrip

Without a doubt drivers are at a disadvantage with the fare being behind me. However, my chances of being unharmed, are much higher than with my training and defensive weapons. 

I would rather have them and not need them, then need them and not have them.


----------



## D Town

UberTrip said:


> Here is my setup... (see attached photo)
> 
> 1. 9MM Springfield XD (hollow points)
> 2. 4oz FoxLabs Pepper Spray (medium fog)
> 3. 21 inch ASP Baton
> 4. 200 Lumen Inova Flashlight
> 
> Pistol is secured under driver front seat, and is not accessible from any other seat in the car. Pepper spray, baton, and flashlight are secured in place within the center armrest storage. Pepper spray can be withdrawn from any angle.
> 
> It is against Uber's policy to posses a firearm in your vehicle when using their services. Tough sh**, this is my vehicle, I'm not an employee and they can't guarantee I won't be harmed by a passenger. I have my CCP (concealed weapons permit) in my state with also grants me reciprocity to 26 other.
> 
> I don't care if Uber doesn't like it, I'm still doing it. Drivers conform to a lot of rules they don't like. It goes both ways...


I never did like the batons. True, its a less than lethal weapon however the circumstances under which it can be deployed are usually the same circumstances where pepper spray can be used or on the high end a gun. If you use it to strike the spine or the head that's lethal force and you better be sure you're justified because you can do lasting damage. Even if you're cleared legally civil is a different animal. In Texas, you're not even allowed to carry one in most cases. Pepper spray is far superior with WAY less liability.


----------



## RockinEZ

No baton, BFF... Big freaking flashlight. 
A flashlight is a normal thing to have in a car. 
A baton is not. 

Goes a long way in court.


----------



## UberTrip

D Town said:


> I never did like the batons. True, its a less than lethal weapon however the circumstances under which it can be deployed are usually the same circumstances where pepper spray can be used or on the high end a gun. If you use it to strike the spine or the head that's lethal force and you better be sure you're justified because you can do lasting damage. Even if you're cleared legally civil is a different animal. In Texas, you're not even allowed to carry one in most cases. Pepper spray is far superior with WAY less liability.


I used to work for ASP, so it was more of a perk. I've taken their master's training course many of times. I agree, baton is not the first weapon I would deploy for non lethal means. It would be a cone pattern OC spray. Stream is preferred in wind or close contact situations but cone is superior in incapacitation due to the inhalation of the particulates. I've been sprayed 2 times during annual police training courses and it's not pleasant. Taser is by far the most effective option and I have a M26 but don't carry it. The problem with Tasers is that they are very expensive, only works on one person(newer $1800 models have dual shot), and are expensive to train with as each cartridge is $35 bucks.


----------



## UberTrip

RockinEZ said:


> No baton, BFF... Big freaking flashlight.
> A flashlight is a normal thing to have in a car.
> A baton is not.
> 
> Goes a long way in court.


I leave my baton in the car full time if not carrying it on me. With that being said, had I not worked for ASP and got free perks I very likely would not have one. OC spray is far more effective, and incapacitating. I'm a huge police flashlight nerd, and I would never own a big D flashlight from Maglite. They are poorly designed, were very late to implement LEDs, and most importantly their size but I guess to your point that's why you like them. I don't know of any agency in the US that still uses their products.


----------



## naplestom75

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 141/5 Star Guy: Soooo.......for me,
> on Marco Island,
> 250 miles from the Nearest Abattoir,
> I would be Best Advised to NOT CARRY
> a "Captive Bolt Pneumatic Livestock
> Device" [so skillfully used by Javier
> Bardem in "No Country for Old Men"]
> in the Trunk of BisonMobilio?


I love that movie


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

naplestom75 said:


> I love that movie


POST # 222/naplestom75: The Book is
even better, but
CREATES more questions than it ANSWERS.

Quality Fiction: Rara avis !


----------



## naplestom75

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 222/naplestom75: The Book is
> even better, but
> CREATES more questions than it ANSWERS.
> 
> Quality Fiction: Rara avis !


the problem with books is you have to read them


----------



## RockinEZ

UberTrip said:


> I leave my baton in the car full time if not carrying it on me. With that being said, had I not worked for ASP and got free perks I very likely would not have one. OC spray is far more effective, and incapacitating. I'm a huge police flashlight nerd, and I would never own a big D flashlight from Maglite. They are poorly designed, were very late to implement LEDs, and most importantly their size but I guess to your point that's why you like them. I don't know of any agency in the US that still uses their products.


I agree with your assessment of MagLite products. I don't buy their products any more. The Flashlight I do use is a Brinkman 3 D cell LED that I picked up on WOOT. Much more robust than MagLite. That and 3D cells run a 3 watt LED for several hours.


----------



## RockinEZ

UberTrip said:


> I used to work for ASP, so it was more of a perk. I've taken their master's training course many of times. I agree, baton is not the first weapon I would deploy for non lethal means. It would be a cone pattern OC spray. Stream is preferred in wind or close contact situations but cone is superior in incapacitation due to the inhalation of the particulates. I've been sprayed 2 times during annual police training courses and it's not pleasant. Taser is by far the most effective option and I have a M26 but don't carry it. The problem with Tasers is that they are very expensive, only works on one person(newer $1800 models have dual shot), and are expensive to train with as each cartridge is $35 bucks.


I have the C2 by Taser International and like the M26 it has the stun gun feature after you fire the cartridge, so it is effective on more than one person. The second person has to be up close and personal though.

I had two C2 Tasers already. At the time I was gainfully employed, and picked them up at CES at the Taser Intl booth for a little over $200 each. I also purchased 4 two packs of cartridges so I could shoot it a couple of times at the Taser mylar target provided.

I carry one in my door pocket and one strong right in an Uncle Mike's holster inside my belt (not visible to pax).

I figured if I have them, might as well carry them.

Cartridges are $25 for the C-2 Taser. I paid $35/two packs at CES several years ago.

I also collect certain firearms. Having a couple of Tasers is just part of the collection.


----------



## RockinEZ

naplestom75 said:


> I love that movie


Also used in the TV show "Fear the Walking Dead". 
Nasty.


----------



## Sundance36

Who cares if your threatened with your life. Yep I'll defend myself with anything I have at the moment.


----------



## UberTrip

Be careful and know the true limitations of drive stun. It's not very effective at all in stopping any attacker. I've ridden the lighting (5 second duration of taser) 3 times in police training and I can attest to the incapacitation from Taser probe deployment. Studies show it's more effective than a 10mm pistol. Now when it comes to drive stun (touching the front of the gun to the attacker), they simply are ineffective. The taser has no impact to large muscle groups and only works in a pain compliant manner when using drive stun. The deployment and distance of the probe spread is what makes Taser effective. Drive stun covers only about an inch and a half your body, probe spread is typically 1 foot if not more. I can drive stun myself all day long, it hurts, but certainly wouldn't stop me



RockinEZ said:


> I have the C2 by Taser International and like the M26 it has the stun gun feature after you fire the cartridge, so it is effective on more than one person. The second person has to be up close and personal though.


----------



## UberTrip

tohunt4me said:


> Whenever you carry a weapon into a fight, realize it may be taken away and used on you.
> 
> A contact stun gun is useful, but you have to get close.( if your assailant is strangling you , you have the option to taze yourself or him ,you will both feel it) a dart stun gun can miss.( may fry your cars computer,then you get to spend MORE time with someone who realizes you just tried to taze them)
> 
> Tear gas/ pepper spray is not nice inside a car.
> Imagine blinding someone with mace,then they stumble into busy highway and become hamburger meat.
> The prosecuting attorney will hand pictures out to the jury . . .
> ( probably before lunch)


I'm late to this thread and I'm not sure if anyone else has commented about your opinion, but it's dead wrong. 
Contact stun guns are very ineffective, and I'm not aware of any agency using stun guns because they simply don't work. They rely on pain compliance, and leave zero after effect as soon as it's removed. Meaning, when discharging the weapon into someone it only has a pain repel effect and as soon as the suspect breaks contact it ceases to hurt or incapacitate in any way. Stun guns use DC (direct current) in a limitied contact area of an itch or two, they will not cause any harm to you should you be touching the suspect. Only the area between the electrodes (metal tips) known as the arc will receive the shock. For the exception of a very rare case car electronics would not be harmed by the electrical discharge of a stun gun or taser. The chances of the current passing through a electrical PCB is very rare, electricity takes the past of least resistance and electronics are not that. In the rare case that a stun gun had enough ions to complete a circuit it would be to metal such as your cars body, and any electronics touching would not be impacted because the cars body metal is more conductive than alloys that are inside electronics. Stun guns are high voltage low amperage. A stun gun can produce 500,000 volts, the standard electrical socket in your home only produces 120 volts. The difference is, amperage. A stun gun is lucky to produce a couple milliamps and can not cause death in humans. A wall socket can produce 20 amps, and it only takes 1 amp to kill a human.


----------



## DOSD

dillonmcgee said:


> yea good points mainly why i carry a stun gun - it wont kill me if they steal it- i dont see how i could accidentally hit chill guy next to the drunk asshole
> 
> and the attacker will most likely be some drunk moron who doesn't need deadly force used.


You said it, most people I pick up are drunk after a night at the bar and don't realize they are taking things too far. No need for deadly force in a situation like that. Less is more in this situation, though I'm confident in the area I drive.


----------



## UberTrip

DOSD said:


> You said it, most people I pick up are drunk after a night at the bar and don't realize they are taking things too far. No need for deadly force in a situation like that. Less is more in this situation, though I'm confident in the area I drive.


Stun guns don't work at all. They have no incapacitation effect. Taser's are very effective because of the spread of the barbs and the energy flowing through larger muscle groups.


----------



## UberGeoff

DOSD said:


> You said it, most people I pick up are drunk after a night at the bar and don't realize they are taking things too far. No need for deadly force in a situation like that. Less is more in this situation, though I'm confident in the area I drive.


I hear yah.


----------



## DOSD

Shooting someone with a TASER is pretty serious, not necessary in my driving experience but we all drive different neighborhoods.


----------



## DOSD

RockinEZ said:


> I have the C2 by Taser International and like the M26 it has the stun gun feature after you fire the cartridge, so it is effective on more than one person. The second person has to be up close and personal though.
> 
> I had two C2 Tasers already. At the time I was gainfully employed, and picked them up at CES at the Taser Intl booth for a little over $200 each. I also purchased 4 two packs of cartridges so I could shoot it a couple of times at the Taser mylar target provided.
> 
> I carry one in my door pocket and one strong right in an Uncle Mike's holster inside my belt (not visible to pax).
> 
> I figured if I have them, might as well carry them.
> 
> Cartridges are $25 for the C-2 Taser. I paid $35/two packs at CES several years ago.
> 
> I also collect certain firearms. Having a couple of Tasers is just part of the collection.


What do you think about stun flashlights? I carry one, sound of the stun portion will keep most people honest. Haven't had to hit anyone with it yet. And the flashlight comes in handy if you have a roadside issue. Here's the flashlight stun gun I carry.


----------



## UberTrip

DOSD said:


> What do you think about stun flashlights? I carry one, sound of the stun portion will keep most people honest. Haven't had to hit anyone with it yet. And the flashlight comes in handy if you have a roadside issue. Here's the flashlight stun gun I carry.


Having sold all types of self defense devices, and having been sprayed, Tasered, and shocked by stun guns I can confidently tell you stun guns are useless. I can take any contact stun gun to my leg, arm chest and it will cause zero incapacitation. Stun guns, tear gas aka as CN/CS, and batons all work on pain compliance. The problem with pain compliance is that is can easily be fought through for the most part. It also requires much more effort for the person defending themselves in order to remotely effective. OC aka pepper spray is not only painful but it also causes temporary blindness, in which you can not open your eyes, and it's very difficult to breath due to the inflammation of your lungs, throat, etc. Someone can't breath, they can't fight or not for very long. Stun guns use high voltage low amperage including stun lights. The pain causes has no incapacitation because the current does not pass through enough muscle mass. You can't get shocked by touching someone who is being stunned by a stun gun because the contact points at the end of the unit is the only area the current is flowing. The reason why Taser is so effective is because of the probe separation of the two barbs that are in your skin. To be effective the Taser needs at least 6 inches of spread from the top and bottom probe. The greater the spread the more effective they are. If you shoot someone with a taser 2 feet away it would not drop them, it would simply caused localized pain which the person can stop by pulling out the probes or attacking you.


----------



## Warrior79

Fireguy50 said:


> This whole thread is ridiculous.
> If you need weapons (which is against Uber policy) find a different profession/hobbies. It's not worth volunteering as a contactor, we're not even employees with benefits!


Uber specifically States no guns. They say nothing about other types of weapons.


----------



## tohunt4me

Warrior79 said:


> Uber specifically States no guns. They say nothing about other types of weapons.


I like compact version of headhinter blow dart gun.
Of course you may not have access to blowfish to make neuro toxin with. Easily caught in trawls as byproduct of fish/ shrimp catch.


----------



## dctcmn

I don’t think it’s relevant to bump a gun thread from 2016, when Obama had taken away all of our guns.


----------



## tohunt4me

dctcmn said:


> I don't think it's relevant to bump a gun thread from 2016, when Obama had taken away all of our guns.


Silly !
Obama only signed Illegal & Unconstitutional UNITED NATIONS TREATIES.

United Nations Small Arms Treaty !

FORBIDDEN BY THE SOVEREIGN U.S. GOVT. CONSTITUTION !

While Illegally chairing a U.N. SECURITY COUNCIL WHILE SERVING AS U.S. PRESIDENT.

SILLY GLOBALISTS !

U.S. CONSTITUTIONAL LAW DOES NOT ALLOW ALLEGIENCE TO GLOBALIST GOVERNMENT !

Community Activism was no match for Constitution. Not even " SuperBowl choir psy op."

Not even with spying on ALL Americans as exposed by Snowden, could he force that square peg into the round hole.


----------



## dctcmn

tohunt4me said:


> Silly !
> Obama only signed Illegal & Unconstitutional UNITED NATIONS TREATIES.
> 
> United Nations Small Arms Treaty !
> 
> FORBIDDEN BY THE SOVEREIGN U.S. GOVT. CONSTITUTION !
> 
> While Illegally chairing a U.N. SECURITY COUNCIL WHILE SERVING AS U.S. PRESIDENT.
> 
> SILLY GLOBALISTS !
> 
> U.S. CONSTITUTIONAL LAW DOES NOT ALLOW ALLEGIENCE TO GLOBALIST GOVERNMENT !


It's 8:10 in the morning, can we save the yelling until closer to 10?


----------



## tohunt4me

The Laws and Guidelines of the Founding Fathers prevailed.
America worked AS INTENTIONED.



dctcmn said:


> It's 8:10 in the morning, can we save the yelling until closer to 10?


Have some coffee.
A Red Blooded Americans blood Should Boil just thinking of atrocities of previous administration !

Buy healthcare OR ELSE.

NOT MY AMERICA !

Lois Lerner will prosecute political opposition using IRS.

STASSI AMERIKA ?


----------



## dctcmn

tohunt4me said:


> The Laws and Guidelines of the Founding Fathers prevailed.
> America worked AS INTENTIONED.
> 
> Have some coffee.
> A Red Blooded Americans blood Should Boil just thinking of atrocities of previous administration !
> 
> Buy healthcare OR ELSE.
> 
> NOT MY AMERICA !
> 
> Lois Lerner will prosecute political opposition using IRS.
> 
> STASSI AMERIKA ?


Keep going. You've almost lost me.


----------



## UberLaLa

dctcmn said:


> Keep going. You've almost lost me.


Man just getting warmed up...give him a few...


----------



## tohunt4me

UberLaLa said:


> Man just getting warmed up...give him a few...


Wait till i get out the Red White & Blue Energizer Bunny.


----------



## reroka

dillonmcgee said:


> As an uber driver you let strangers into your car so the chances of coming across someone who is a threat is much higher than normal- this is still the x <.01% of the pax you pick up but its still your health or life.
> weapon / tool ideas
> 
> A inside facing dash cam will be worth its weight in gold if you ever need to use this
> 
> Stun gun
> pros
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> 
> no training required
> Fully uber and law legal
> highly intimidating by sound
> no collateral damage chance- to car or innocents
> rechargeable and always testable to be working
> somewhat good against numbers
> 
> cons
> 
> wont stop the super drug crazy/ can fail
> Short post stun duration / they can get back up
> 
> pepper Sprays
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> 
> no training required
> Fully uber and law legal
> +intimidating
> +long lasting stun disable effect
> +good against numbers
> con
> -collateral damage likely - especially to other people in car including self
> -needs to be replaced after use or several tests
> 
> 
> Gun
> +Maximum stopping power
> +full intimidation
> +law legal if done properly
> +good against numbers
> 
> -uber illegal- deactivation ?
> -lethal
> -very very high collateral damage
> - highest legal risk
> -training required or should be
> 
> Bat / mag light / melee
> + non lethal
> +cheap
> 
> no training required
> Fully uber and law legal
> +intimidating
> +can stun attacker
> 
> -physical strength needed
> -hard to use fully in a small car area
> -can be blocked
> -not good against numbers
> - medium colateral damage chance
> 
> 
> any other thoughts ? what do you carry ?
> i carry 56mill volt stun gun and maybe sprays


Byrna has a nice option. I just bought Burma’s pepper ball launcher but has other forms of non lethal balls

byrna.com


----------

